# Upgrade MacPro 4.1 (2009)



## fashouli (11 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour !

Je suis actuellement en train de me poser la question de soit booster mon Mac Pro de 2009 ou bien de racheter un imac avec toutes les options (ce qui revient aux alentours de 3300).
En effet j'aimerai donner un vrai coup de jeune à mon mac qui commence à tirer la langue et également changer mes écrans informatiques (soit 2X24 pouces ou bien un 27 pouces).
Et comme je suis plutôt une quiche concernant le hardware, je me tourne parmi ceux d'entre vous qui sont à l'aise dans ce domaine.

Voilà ma config actuelle :
MacPro 4.1 (3ème génération 2009)
Mac OS 10.6.8
2x2.66ghz quad-core Intel xeon
Ram: 14 Go 1066mhz DDR3
(7x2 Go (y a 8 emplacements))
ATI radeon HD 4870

- La 1ère chose serait de lui adjoindre un disque ssd d'au moins 5OO Go. (mais là je ne sais pas quelles sont les marques fiables).
- Ensuite changer la carte graphique est impératif car c'est celle d'origine et elle est clairement dépassée mais je ne sais pas trop laquelle prendre, sachant que ma priorité est d'être à l'aise sur after effects et c4D. J'avais vu la Ge force Gtx 780 qui à l'air pas mal. Qu'en pensez vous ?
- Ensuite je souhaiterai faire grimper ma RAM à 64 Go. Mais je n'ai pas trouvé de Ram en DDR3. 

Donc pour conclure, je ne sais pas si économiquement ça vaut le coup de tout upgrader (en sachant qu'il faut aussi que je rachète des écrans) ou s'il vaut mieux que je rachète un imac boosté avec le max d'options.
Sinon existe t il des magasins sur paris qui proposent des devis pour upgrader son Mac Pro ?

Par avance merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## iakiak (11 Janvier 2014)

fashouli a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Je suis actuellement en train de me poser la question de soit booster mon Mac Pro de 2009 ou bien de racheter un imac avec toutes les options (ce qui revient aux alentours de 3300).
> En effet j'aimerai donner un vrai coup de jeune à mon mac qui commence à tirer la langue et également changer mes écrans informatiques (soit 2X24 pouces ou bien un 27 pouces).
> ...


Mon avis c'est que tu ferais mieux de garder ton MacPro, surtout un 4,1 bi pro !!!
Déjà tu peux le flasher en 5,1, changer les proc' pour des 6 cores (quand ceux ci auront baissés), avoir un bus à 1333mhz pour la ram...
Bref une vraie machine de guerre potentielle... Qu'aucun iMac ne pourra jamais suivre.
Même en restant sur tes actuels proc' ton Mac est largement au niveau du plus gros des iMac.

Pour la ram tu peux prendre de la 1333Mhz. Regardes sur le site crucial ce au est proposé.
Pour le SSD le M500 est très bien. Ou un peu plus cher le 840Pro un peu plus performant.
Pour la carte graphique oui tu as intérêt à prendre une NVidia si tu utilises AfterEffects, pour CUDA.
Par contre pas sûr que la 780 soit pas trop gourmande pour un MacPro ?
La 770 est probablement plus raisonnable ?
Macvidcards a une boutique sur eBay. Ils vendent des cartes PC modifiées pour fonctionner sur Mac. C'est un peu cher (mais moins que du Apple !!!) et apparemment très très sérieux.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Janvier 2014)

iakiak a dit:


> Par contre pas sûr que la 780 soit pas trop gourmande pour un MacPro ?


D'autant qu'il y a peut être plusieurs disques durs dans le MP  de fashouli qui eux aussi consomment.


----------



## iakiak (12 Janvier 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> D'autant qu'il y a peut être plusieurs disques durs dans le MP  de fashouli qui eux aussi consomment.



Après on peut rajouter une alim pour la carte 780...
MacVidCards en vend. Voir aveux ce qu'ils en pensent ?


----------



## fashouli (12 Janvier 2014)

Merci iakiak et Sly54 pour vos réponses rapides et détaillées  !

Concernant le fait de flasher mon mac pour le passer en 5.1 je ne savais pas que c'était possible. Mais je ne suis vraiment pas un bidouilleur; j'avoue que ça me fais un peu peur de faire ça...
Je vais plutôt rester sur des modifs basiques.

Pour la ram, je suis allé voir sur le site de crucial et ils ont un petit utilitaire vraiment pratique pour les handicapés du hardware comme moi. Il scanne notre machine et nous oriente automatiquement vers les produits compatibles.
Et là je me suis rendu compte que je ne pouvais pas aller au delà de 32Go de ram dans ma bécane. Je souhaitais monter jusqu'à 64 Go. Dommage... Cela doit être possible en flashant comme tu dis en 5.1 et en changeant le bus, mais ça fait trop de bidouilles pour moi. 32 Go c'est déjà bien comparé aux 14Go que j'ai actuellement. Je m'en contenterai.

Concernant le SSD, je retiens le Crucial interne (2,5 pouces) 480 Go
Crucial M500 480GB SATA 6Gbps 2.5" Internal SSD  500 MBps Read / 400 MBps Write.
Ma question concernant celui-ci c'est : Peut il être monté tel quel facilement dans ma tour ou bien faut il lui adjoindre un adaptateur ou un autre truc du genre ? (oui je sais je suis vraiment largué niveau hardware lol). 

Pour la carte graphique, j'ai fais un tour sur le site Macvidcards et j'ai vu celle ci. C'est bien celle-ci que tu me recommande iakiak ? :
NVIDIA GTX 770 2 GB for Apple Mac PRO 680 Fast Mac Card Available Today | eBay
Il n'y pas de risque particulier par rapport à une carte officielle ?
Et cela marche t'il directement une fois installé dans la tour. Ou bien faut il installer des pilotes et taper des lignes de code pour que cela fonctionne ?
Et je rebondis aussi sur ce qu'a souligné Sly54 concernant les disques durs et l'alimentation. Effectivement dans ma tour j'ai 4x1 To de disques durs. Cela pose t'il problème avec la carte ci-dessus ?

Pour finir, cet upgrade reviens pour l'instant aux alentours de 1200 (sans compter les écrans que je dois racheter pour lesquels il faudra surement débourser dans les 1000). Cela vous parait-il raisonnable par rapport aux gains de performance acquis ?

J'avoue je pose beaucoup de questions lol, mais je ne me risquerais pas à acheter des produits sans être sure que cela fonctionne correctement vu la somme à sortir.
Encore merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Sly54 (12 Janvier 2014)

Avec 8 emplacements mémoire, le softaware Mactracker dit que ta machine peut reconnaitre 96 Go de RAM (Apple indique seulement 32, cad 4*8)

Pour le calcul de la consommation électrique, je ne sais pas faire. Par contre, j'ai remarqué quand dans mon MP 2008, 5 dd + 1 SSD + 2 cartes graphiques (dont une 5870), entrainaient des redémarrages intempestifs de ma machine. Débrancher la 5870 a réglé le problème (j'en ai conclus -peut être trop rapidement ?- que je devais trop tirer sur l'alimentation).


----------



## ashurao (12 Janvier 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pour le calcul de la consommation électrique, je ne sais pas faire. Par contre, j'ai remarqué quand dans mon MP 2008, 5 dd + 1 SSD + 2 cartes graphiques (dont une 5870), entrainaient des redémarrages intempestifs de ma machine. Débrancher la 5870 a réglé le problème (j'en ai conclus -peut être trop rapidement ?- que je devais trop tirer sur l'alimentation).



Hello,

5 dd? Où branchais-tu le 5ème? Dans la baie du 2nd superdrive? Dans ce cas, où est branché le SSD? Sur une carte PCI-e?


----------



## Sly54 (12 Janvier 2014)

ashurao a dit:


> 5 dd? Où branchais-tu le 5ème? Dans la baie du 2nd superdrive? Dans ce cas, où est branché le SSD? Sur une carte PCI-e?


5e dd et le SSD sont branchés dans la baie du 2e superdrive grâce à ça.


----------



## iakiak (12 Janvier 2014)

fashouli a dit:


> Merci iakiak et Sly54 pour vos réponses rapides et détaillées  !
> 
> Concernant le fait de flasher mon mac pour le passer en 5.1 je ne savais pas que c'était possible. Mais je ne suis vraiment pas un bidouilleur; j'avoue que ça me fais un peu peur de faire ça...
> Je vais plutôt rester sur des modifs basiques.
> ...


Concernant la carte graphique pas d'inquiétude. Rien à faire que de la brancher. MacVidCards est très réputé et à pignon sur rue. Il fait payer assez cher ses modifs, mais ça t'assures qu'il n'y a rien à bidouiller.
Pour les pilotes graphiques, Mavericks en intègre. Par contre si tu as des logiciels compatible CUDA (genre After EFFECTS) faut pas oublier de l'activer dans ces logiciels.
La 770 que tu présente est super. De toute façon hésite pas à poser des questions au vendeur selon ta config' et tes besoins.

Pour le flash en 5,1 c'est apparemment très facile. C'est juste une màj de firmware.
Mais je comprends que ça te fasse peur...
En plus si tu changes pas les proc' ça a moins d'intérêt.
Remplacer le CPU de son Mac Pro Quad 2009 ou 2010 , sur MacBidouille.com

Pour la ram tu peux clairement avoir plus de 32go de ram même si à la sortie du MacPro en 2009 ça n'existait pas.
Apparemment il y a un bug sur le site Crucial qui ne te propose pas des kits à 4 ou 8 barrettes. Pourtant tu as bien 8 slots su ton MacPro normalement.

Pour ton SSD soit tu achetés un support pour le mettre dans un de tes tiroirs, soit un support pour une baie optique.
Il est au format 2,5" et il te faut un adaptateur 3,5" si tu le met dans un slot disque.


----------



## fashouli (12 Janvier 2014)

Merci Sly pour ces précisions. 
Mais c'est bizarre qu'apple et crucial disent que je ne peux mettre que 32 Go de Ram. Quel est leur intérêt de donner une information erronée ?
Par contre ton OWC Multi-Mount ça à l'air bien cool. Ca veut dire que je peux garder dans ma baie1  mon disque de 1To (sur lequel j'ai actuellement mon systeme d'installé), le formater et ensuite installer le systeme sur un ssd que je logerai dans la 2eme baie du superdrive ?


----------



## Sly54 (12 Janvier 2014)

fashouli a dit:


> Mais c'est bizarre qu'apple et crucial disent que je ne peux mettre que 32 Go de Ram. Quel est leur intérêt de donner une information erronée ?


Probablement parce quand Apple a sorti ses préconisations, seules les barrettes de 4 Go existaient, d'ou le 8*4. Et les doc ne sont ensuite plus mises à jour.




fashouli a dit:


> Par contre ton OWC Multi-Mount ça à l'air bien cool. Ca veut dire que je peux garder dans ma baie1  mon disque de 1To (sur lequel j'ai actuellement mon systeme d'installé), le formater et ensuite installer le systeme sur un ssd que je logerai dans la 2eme baie du superdrive ?


Le SSD pourra aller dans la 2e baie du Superdrive sans souci. Mieux, tu peux mettre dans cette 2e baie 1 dd et 1 SSD, ou alors 2 SSD (il me semble ne pas me tromper).

Après, il faut trouver l'alimentation électrique et là, je crois que le MP2009 est mieux que le MP2008.


----------



## Ibiscus (12 Janvier 2014)

Pour le SSD une solution plus performante, s'il te reste assez de slot PCI-E, est de le mettre sur une carte PCI-E/contrôleur SATA III, lire le fil :
http://forums.macg.co/mac-pro/mac-pro-2009-solid-state-drive-1234221-2.html

Autrement toutes les solutions exposées te limitent à du SATA II en 3 Gbits/s au lieu de 6 Gbits/s avec du SATA III. Ton Crucial M500 c'est du 6 Gbtps (Gbits/s).
La carte Velocity Solo x2 (100) est juste un peu plus chère que certains adapteurs 3,5"/2,5".


----------



## fashouli (13 Janvier 2014)

Super vous déchirez les gars !
Effectivement Ibiscus, ta solution à l'air d'être la plus appropriée. Ce serai dommage d'avoir un ssd et de ne pas en tirer le maximum surtout que là avec ta solution le disque sera quasi 2x plus rapide.
Iakiak, pour la carte je contacterai MacVidCards pour etre certain que leur carte fonctionne parfaitement avec ma config.
Pour la ram, j'appellerai directement crucial car je n'arrive pas à trouver des kits de barrettes de 8 Go sur leur site.
En tout cas vraiment merci pour tout ces éclaircissements.


----------



## fashouli (14 Janvier 2014)

Petite question encore.
Ibiscus tu m'as conseillé de prendre la Velocity Solo x2, mais j'ai vu qu'il y avait la carte Velocity Solo x1 (qui est 2 fois moins chère). Mais j'ai pas capté cétait quoi la différence entre ces deux modèles. Pourrais tu m'éclairer svp ?
Merci


----------



## iakiak (14 Janvier 2014)

La Velocity X1 à un contrôleur beaucoup moins puissant du coup le débit est limité (400M/s). Avec la X2 le débit dépasse la limite du SATA3 (on peut atteindre 800M/s) du coup ça permet d'utiliser à plein tube des SSD haut de gamme SATA3, voir de les utiliser en RAID 0 pour augmenter encore le débit et atteindre ou approcher les 800M/s.


----------



## fashouli (14 Janvier 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse iakiak.
J'ai trouvé d'autres infos dans cette discussion :
Test d'un RAID 0 de deux cartes Apricorn Velocity Solo dans un Mac Pro - Forums MacBidouille

Ce qu'il en ressort c'est ces cartes apportent des avantages mais également des inconvénients. Apparemment les temps de boot sont très long et certains firmware des ssd crucial bloquent la machine au démarrage.
Donc ça me refroidis un peu...

Tu as une de ces cartes iakiak ?


----------



## Ibiscus (15 Janvier 2014)

fashouli a dit:


> Petite question encore.
> Ibiscus tu m'as conseillé de prendre la Velocity Solo x2, mais j'ai vu qu'il y avait la carte Velocity Solo x1 (qui est 2 fois moins chère). Mais j'ai pas capté cétait quoi la différence entre ces deux modèles. Pourrais tu m'éclairer svp ?
> Merci


C'est écrit dans l'autre fil, mais pour te faire plaisir je recopie :
Oui, la X1 est plus lente, *une histoire d'exploitation de 2 canaux au lieu de 1 du port PCI-e V2.0*, la X2 utilise d'ailleurs un connecteur plus long du port PCI-e d'ou l'appellation X2.
D'après leur site :
X1 400Mo/s en lecture et 220 Mo/s en écriture
X2 550 Mo/s en lecture et 550 Mo/s en écriture avec 1 unique SSD et 800 Mo/s en lecture avec 2 SSD.
Cela dépend bien sûr des performance du SSD, dans mon cas, avec 1 unique SSD Samsung 840 EVO 500 Go, j'obtiens :
485 Mo/s en lecture et 469 Mo/s en écriture avec le test détaillé dans mon post précédent.

Avec un Mac Pro 4.1 c'est la X2 qu'il faut. La X1 est a réservé au Mac Pro 1.1 ; 2.1 qui ont des ports PCI anciens, ne permettant pas d'exploiter les possibilités de la Velocity solo X2.

Pour ce qui est de certains SSD Crucial qui bloque au démarrage, 2 remarques :
- la discussion date de 2012, Crucial a a fait évoluer ces logiciels internes depuis
- sauf si tu achètes un SSD d'occasion les Crucial vendus sont maintenant des M500 et plus des M4

Le SSD Samsung 840 EVO 500 Go que je possède à peut-être des performances supérieures, et un rapport qualité/prix excellent. Reste la fiabilité, où je n'ai pas assez de recul.

Pour la durée de boot, faut pas en faire un monde, cela n'arrive qu'une fois par jour. Personnellement avec mon Mac Pro 2009, c'est surtout lorsque j'ai augmenter la mémoire de 4 à 12 Go que j'ai senti un allongement de la durée du boot.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Janvier 2014)

Ibiscus a dit:


> Avec un Mac Pro 4.1 c'est la X2 qu'il faut. La X1 est a réservé au Mac Pro 1.1 ; 2.1 qui ont des ports PCI anciens,


Et avec le MP 3,1 (le seul que tu n'aies pas cité ) est ce que la carte X2 est OK ?


----------



## iakiak (15 Janvier 2014)

fashouli a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse iakiak.
> J'ai trouvé d'autres infos dans cette discussion :
> Test d'un RAID 0 de deux cartes Apricorn Velocity Solo dans un Mac Pro - Forums MacBidouille
> 
> ...



Je viens d'en commander une équivalente au X2 chez speedermac (vendeur eBay) avec le même contrôleur Marvel 9230.

Le "problème" de boot qui prend 10sec est spécifique à ce contrôleur... Mais bon mettre 10sec de plus au boot honnêtement je m'en tape, je n'ai pas trop l'habitude de redémarrer 29x par jour. Et le gain une fois démarré vaut bien de patienter 10sec non ?

Tu peux lui acheter un kit complet pour ton MacPro 4,1 ici :
KIT Carte PCI E 2 0 X2 Sata III 6GBPS Esata MAC PRO 4 1 5 1 SSD Bootable | eBay

Moins cher que la X2 et avec tout ce qu'il faut (support, câbles).
Elle est bootable etc...

Sly pour toi il y a la version pour MacPro 3,1. Et comme tu as déjà le support pour baie optique tu peux prendre la carte seule (50 euros) sans le kit.

Il vend aussi des cartes mac avec tout ce qu'il faut.
Pas de GTX770, mais il a des 680 (je viens d'en commander une aussi).


----------



## Ibiscus (15 Janvier 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Et avec le MP 3,1 (le seul que tu n'aies pas cité ) est ce que la carte X2 est OK ?



Désolé, mais en général si j'interviens c'est pour vous faire part de mon expérience personnelle (Mac Pro 4.1 2009) et pas de ce que j'ai lu ou d'une carte que j'ai commandé mais pas expérimenté. J'ai fait une exception pour les Mac 1.1 et 1.2 ne rapportant ce disait un autre intervenant dans l'autre fil.
Mais pour t'être agréable j'ai fait une petite recherche car il me semblait qu'il y avait un petit problème avec les Mac Pro 3.1 2008. Voici ce que j'ai trouvé sur le site d'Apple :
Mac Pro : à propos des emplacements pour carte PCI Express

Après lecture je crois comprendre que dans ton cas les emplacements (Slot PCIE) 1 et 2 sont les seuls à supporter la révision V2 et pas les 3 et 4 qui sont restés en révision V1.(ceci en plus de la longueur des slots 16x pour 1 et 2, mais 4x pour 3 et 4).
Dans ton cas, la carte graphique utilisant toujours l'un des slots 1 et 2, il faut que l'autre soit libre (pas déjà 2 cartes graphiques par exemple) pour tirer parti de Velocity Solo X2.
La X1 pouvant je pense être utilisé dans les slots PCIE 3 et 4.
En corollaire, cela signifie aussi qu'on ne peut pas mettre 2 cartes Velocty Solo X2 dans le Mac Pro 3.1 car il faut bien mettre la carte graphique sur l'un des slots 1 ou 2.


----------



## Sly54 (15 Janvier 2014)

iakiak a dit:


> Sly pour toi il y a la version pour MacPro 3,1. Et comme tu as déjà le support pour baie optique tu peux prendre la carte seule (50 euros) sans le kit.





Ibiscus a dit:


> Mais pour t'être agréable j'ai fait une petite recherche car il me semblait qu'il y avait un petit problème avec les Mac Pro 3.1 2008. Voici ce que j'ai trouvé sur le site d'Apple : Mac*Pro*: à propos des emplacements pour carte PCI*Express


Un grand merci à vous deux


----------



## iakiak (15 Janvier 2014)

Ibiscus a dit:


> Désolé, mais en général si j'interviens c'est pour vous faire part de mon expérience personnelle (Mac Pro 4.1 2009) et pas de ce que j'ai lu ou d'une carte que j'ai commandé mais pas expérimenté. J'ai fait une exception pour les Mac 1.1 et 1.2 ne rapportant ce disait un autre intervenant dans l'autre fil.
> Mais pour t'être agréable j'ai fait une petite recherche car il me semblait qu'il y avait un petit problème avec les Mac Pro 3.1 2008. Voici ce que j'ai trouvé sur le site d'Apple :
> Mac*Pro*: à propos des emplacements pour carte PCI*Express
> 
> ...


C'est tout à fait ça !
Seul les slots 1 et 2 sont en PCI v2 sur le MacPro 2008.
Donc une carte graphique + un autre carte.

Il faut faire gaffe que la carte graphique ne prenne pas plus de 2 emplacements de hauteur (si on veut la placer sur le slot 1), or il y a des cartes qui prennent 3 emplacements de hauteur. Dans ce cas difficile de les mettre dans un MacPro 3,1, à moins que ça marche sur le slot2.
Pour info le slot 1 des MacPro 3,1 est un double hauteur.

Ce qui est bien avec les cartes de Speedermac c'est qu'il y en a qui ont plusieurs sorties SATA ou SATA + USB3. Moi j'ai pris le modèle avec 2 SATA internes + 2 eSATA.
J'ai commandé, pas branché. Mais je l'ai choisi d'après le retour très positif d'un forumeur MacBidouille qui a déjà cette carte.


----------



## fashouli (15 Janvier 2014)

Merci pour toutes ces précisions messieurs.
Effectivement si il faut attendre juste une dizaine de secondes en plus pour le boot, ça n'est vraiment rien. D'après le fil de discussion que j'ai lu j'avais l'impression que c'était indécemment long...
Pour le lien que tu as donné iakiak, si la carte fait exactement le même travail que la X2 pour moins cher, je pense me tourner vers celle ci. Après j'espère juste que je ne vais pas m'embourber dans le montage et ça c'est une histoire lol...


----------



## iakiak (15 Janvier 2014)

fashouli a dit:


> Merci pour toutes ces précisions messieurs.
> Effectivement si il faut attendre juste une dizaine de secondes en plus pour le boot, ça n'est vraiment rien. D'après le fil de discussion que j'ai lu j'avais l'impression que c'était indécemment long...
> Pour le lien que tu as donné iakiak, si la carte fait exactement le même travail que la X2 pour moins cher, je pense me tourner vers celle ci. Après j'espère juste que je ne vais pas m'embourber dans le montage et ça c'est une histoire lol...



Je dois recevoir la carte SATA incessamment sous peu. Je te ferais un petit debrief si tu veux ?!
Même si MacPro 3,1 et 4,1 sont un peu différents, ça doit pas être bien plus dur (au contraire je crois).


----------



## fashouli (17 Janvier 2014)

Ha ça, c'est pas de refus pour le debrief.

J'ai écris au gars de speedermac et voici sa réponse concernant la carte pci-e :
"Mon kit PCI-e est plus compliqué à installer que la Velocity ( il faut mettre les SSD dans la baie Optique mais permet l'installation de 2 SSD et en plus d'un disque DD 3.5" dans la baie !

De plus c'est moins cher effectivement. Ce n'est pas tres compliqué a mettre en place, c'est juste plus long. Vous aurez en plus 2 connecteurs eSATA III pour des extensions ..."

Voilà. 
Je me demande juste quelles autres extensions on peut faire avec du eSATA III...


----------



## iakiak (17 Janvier 2014)

fashouli a dit:


> Ha ça, c'est pas de refus pour le debrief.
> 
> J'ai écris au gars de speedermac et voici sa réponse concernant la carte pci-e :
> "Mon kit PCI-e est plus compliqué à installer que la Velocity ( il faut mettre les SSD dans la baie Optique mais permet l'installation de 2 SSD et en plus d'un disque DD 3.5" dans la baie !
> ...


J'ai reçu le kit ! Je l'installe demain.
La carte est minuscule.

Pour le esata je sais pas trop. Ça permet d'avoir des disques externes eSATA, mais honnêtement je suis pas sûr de m'en servir un jour.


----------



## iakiak (18 Janvier 2014)

Carte SATA3 (contrôleur Marvell 9230) installée.

Le gain est juste énorme sur mon Samsung 840 Pro.

Avant (SATA 2 de baie disque) :






Après installation du kit :





Alors oui au boot on semble perdre quelques secondes... Mais une fois arrivé sur le bureau tout roule... À donfe.

Concernant le montage y a rien de compliqué.
La carte s'installe très facilement.

Dans mon kit speedermac était compris un caddie pour placer le SSD (+1 autre si on veut, + un HDD3,5" en dessous).
Ils conseillent de mettre le caddie dans l'emplacement haut et de descendre le superdrive sur l'emplacement bas (pour limiter la chauffe des disques qui seront mieux ventilés sur l'emplacement haut).
Ça doit prendre 10minutes, rien de compliqué. Y a l'adaptateur d'alimentation pour 2 disques, les câbles SATA en 2 longueurs. Le truc le plus chiant c'est de faire passer le câble SATA entre la baie optique vers la carte PCI. Y a plus beaucoup de place dans un MacPro 3,1, mais c'est pas compliqué. Faut surtout pas forcer.

Ma seule galère à été de faire reconnaître le disque branché sur la carte SATA3 comme disque de boot.
Faut dire que j'ai fait un peu le bourrin !
Mon SSD de boot était l'unique disque de boot... Quand je l'ai branché à la carte il était pas trouvé.

La solution est très simple : il faut avoir un 2ème disque de boot. J'ai fait une partition sur mon 2To où j'ai fait un recovery (clone) de mon SSD. En bootant sur ce recovery j'ai pu aller dans les préférences de démarrage et choisir le SSD connecté en SATA3.
En fait quand on branche un disque existant sur la carte PCI SATA il est reconnu comme un nouveau disque (MacOS propose de l'utiliser comme TimeMachine).

En dehors de cette petite subtilité y a vraiment rien de compliqué.
Et si votre SSD est tout neuf vous n'aurez évidemment pas se soucis.
Sinon bah suffit de préparer un autre disque de boot avant de lancer l'installation de la carte avec le/les SSD.


----------



## Ibiscus (18 Janvier 2014)

Au boot en appuyant sur Option (ML et Mavericks) le Mac ne te proposait-il pas de choisir le disque de Boot ? Mais peut-être tu utilises une carte graphique sans EFI Apple ?
Autrement je vois la différence en faveur du Pro entre un SSD Samsung 840 Pro et 840 EVO : 25 Mo/s Lecture et 18,5 Mo/s Écriture. Par contre si on compare les prix chez MacWay EVO 319 &#8364; et Pro 439 &#8364;, je ne sais pas si le rapport performance/Prix ne place pas le 840 EVO en tête. En écriture +3% de mieux, mais plus cher de 38% quand même.
Félicitations cependant pour la performance obtenue !

Concernant le test de BlackMagic, si j'ai bien compris il est surtout orienté Vidéo. Connaissez-vous un autre test plus généraliste, mais aussi simple à mettre en oeuvre ?


----------



## iakiak (18 Janvier 2014)

Non quand j'ai installé la carte PCI c'était avec la bonne vieille Radeon 2600 d'origine sur mon MacPro. Avec option au démarrage il ne voyait pas mon SSD. Par contre, une fois bootédepuis mon HDD (ou même via la clé USB de boot) là il était bien vu et ça marchait.

Pour la différence Pro vs EVO en fait il y a 2 choses.
D'abord sur le pro c'est de la mémoire MLC alors que c'est de la TLC sur l'EVO. La MLC est plus rapide et plus fiable. Après c'est clair que l'EVO obtient de super résultats en débits soutenus (genre test blackmagic). Par contre sur du séquentiel (l'usage majoritaire d'un disque de boot) le Pro doit très nettement prendre l'avantage ?!

Le test blackmagic c'est pas le top, c'était juste pour montrer que la différence SATA2 / SATA3 est nettement visible. Le débit est bien doublé. 
Après ce qui serait intéressant c'est de voir un comparatif ou un test pour tester les débits séquentiels entre SATA2 et SATA3 pour voir si il y a un vrai net avantage à être en SATA3.


----------



## iakiak (19 Janvier 2014)

Soucis hier soir.
Le mac se fige quelques secondes (roue colorée) repars et se refige plus tard. De façon assez aléatoire.
Aucune activité CPU particulière, la ram est très loin d'être saturée, la souris fonctionne mais la machine semble en pause.
Je pense que ça vient d'un problème avec la carte PCI... 
Je reviens vers vous quand j'en sais plus.


----------



## oomu (19 Janvier 2014)

ce n'est pas le SSD qui a du mal à suivre sata3 ? peut être une mise à jour de firmware ?


----------



## fashouli (19 Janvier 2014)

iakiak a dit:


> Soucis hier soir.
> Le mac se fige quelques secondes (roue colorée) repars et se refige plus tard. De façon assez aléatoire.
> Aucune activité CPU particulière, la ram est très loin d'être saturée, la souris fonctionne mais la machine semble en pause.
> Je pense que ça vient d'un problème avec la carte PCI...
> Je reviens vers vous quand j'en sais plus.



Aie !!!! En espérant que ce ne soit pas trop grave. J'ai failli passer commande hier...


----------



## iakiak (19 Janvier 2014)

Euh un 840 Pro est normalement fait pour le SATA3 non ? Je sais pas si ça peut venir de là.
Sylvain de speedermac m'a déjà répondu (wahouh !). Il m'a conseillé de connecter le ssd à la carte-mère (sata2 bien sûr) ce que j'ai fait. Et aucun soucis de "pause".
Il me dit que c'est peut-être la carte qui est mal fichée car très petite (c'est clair qu'elle est minuscule).

Je tente de la reficher et de changer le cable SATA pour voir...

C'était donc bien la carte (ou le câble) qui étaient mal fichés.
L'ordi ne semble plus faire de "pause"...

Par contre j'ai du merder quelque part, il ventile à mort maintenant.


----------



## iakiak (19 Janvier 2014)

Problème de ventilo corrigé.
Ca venait bien sûr pas de la carte PCI.
J'ai fait pas mal de bricolages depuis une semaine entre cette carte PCI, les nouveaux proc, la carte graphique,...
Bref beaucoup de montage/démontage.
Et un petit câble s'était sectionné au niveau de la carte mère. Il s'agissait du capteur de température de la baie disque 1. Ces petits câbles (hyper fins) sont juste au niveau du bloc ventilos avant qui les compressent un peu. 
Et la carte PCI n'arrange rien. En fait les câbles SATA qui partent de la carte passent par là pour remonter dans la baie optique. Du coup probable que ça a compressé un peu à ce niveau quand j'ai remis le bloc ventilos.

Bref : si vous mettez des disques dans la baie optique faites attention à vos câbles, qu'ils ne gênent pas trop cette mini broches de fils de capteur super mal placé.


----------



## oomu (20 Janvier 2014)

Merci pour le retour.


----------



## fashouli (24 Janvier 2014)

Salut Iakiak !
Alors après quelques jours, tu n'as plus rencontré de problèmes ?
Au final penses tu que la carte PCIe de speedermac vaut elle plus le coup que la  Velocity Solo x2 pour la différence de prix ?


----------



## iakiak (24 Janvier 2014)

fashouli a dit:


> Salut Iakiak !
> Alors après quelques jours, tu n'as plus rencontré de problèmes ?
> Au final penses tu que la carte PCIe de speedermac vaut elle plus le coup que la  Velocity Solo x2 pour la différence de prix ?


Aucun soucis ! 
Ça marche du tonnerre. Même le démarrage je trouve que ça va vite.
Je pense que les perfs' sont très similaires avec la carte Apricorn. 
La différence c'est que sur l'Apricorn tu peux mettre ton SSD directement sur la carte. Ce qui évite de devoir avoir un câble et un adaptateur pour fixer le SSD sur le MacPro.

Le kit speedermac est plus compliqué à monter pour un seul SSD. Mais dans l'optique dans mettre plusieurs il est plus intéressant (place pour 2SSD + 1 disque 3,5" sans utiliser les baies disques du MacPro. Les câbles sont fournis (je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est sur l'Apricorn ?) et pour une sacré différence de prix.
Moi je vote Speedermac.

Maintenant si on ne regarde pas le budget et qu'on met qu'un seul SSD, alors l'Apricorn est séduisante.


----------



## Ibiscus (24 Janvier 2014)

Avec la carte Apricorn rien sauf les vis pour fixer le SSD. Pour un unique SSD, rien besoin d'autre d'ailleurs. Donc si on veut installer un 2 ème SSD, il faut en plus le câble avec les connecteurs pour les données, plus le câble d'alimentation.
Au fait, pas de problème pour Trim Enabler, avec ta carte je suppose ?


----------



## iakiak (25 Janvier 2014)

Non aucun soucis avec TRIM ensabler.
Pour l'Apricorn ne pas oublier qu'il faudra aussi un support pour fixer le 2ème disque sur le châssis du MacPro...


----------



## Ibiscus (25 Janvier 2014)

Bien que je ne l'ai pas expérimenté, comme il n'y a rien qui vibre dans un SSD, on peut simplement le déposer dans me fond du Mac Pro juste entre les ventilos et les cartes PCI. Peut-être dans un petit sac en plastique, pour éviter tout risque de court-circuit.
Dans le cas de 2 SSD, hors coût plus élevé, les cartes Sonnet peuvent toutes les deux accueillirent 2 SSD l'un derrière l'autre sur la carte PCI-e. Les possibilités d'extension sont compris dans le prix des 2 cartes.
Dans mon cas j'ai utilisé la 2ème baie optique pour mettre un graveur Blue-Ray.
Toutes les solutions proposées tiennent la route, le but est d'avoir du SATA III pour tirer le meilleur parti des SSD.


----------



## fashouli (25 Janvier 2014)

Cool ! Merci pour vos retours.
Ibiscus c'est vrai que les cartes Sonnet ont l'air d'être bien pensées pour une installation propre et optimale, mais le prix....aie aie aie !!!!
Je croix que je vais finalement me tourner vers la solution speedermac. Et puis si je galère un peu sur le montage, iakiak aura surement de bons conseils à me donner lol !


----------



## iakiak (27 Janvier 2014)

Les cartes Sonnet sont chères, très très chères. Et n'étaient même pas bootable au départ.
Par contre l'idée de mètre un SSD dans un sac plastique... Euh... Ça chauffe quand même un SSD.
Après c'est clair que c'est minuscule et que ça ne vibre pas. Donc oui on peut se passer des supports. Mais faut aussi faire attention aux transports dans ce cas.
Franchement un support pour baie optique ou pour baie disque 3,5" coûte pas bien cher.


----------



## fashouli (31 Janvier 2014)

Bon ça y'est j'ai reçu ma carte graphique de chez speedermac ainsi que ma carte sata pci express.
Pour l'installe de la carte graphique pas de soucis.
Mais pour la carte pci à raccorder au ssd, je capte que dalle !
C'est saoulant ! J'ai plusieurs câbles et je sais pas quoi en faire...aaargggh !
J'ai démonté la baie du superdrive, j'ai mis le superdrive en bas et le boitier du ssd en haut.
Et là... bloqué, aucune idée de ce qu'il faut brancher ni comment...
Je crois que pour un noob comme moi en hardware, la Vélocity aurait été ce qu'il me fallait, plug & play et ça roule.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h17 ----------

En fait j'ai l'impression que l'adaptateur d'alimentation du ssd n'est justement pas adapté pour être raccordé à la nappe d'alimentation du Mac Pro.
Sur ma station, la nappe d'alimentation comprend aussi une connectique sata comme on peut voir sur cette page :
Monter un SSD dans un Mac Pro en 5 minutes !, sur MacBidouille.com

Alors que l'adaptateur livré avec la carte pci E comporte deux encoches de chaque côtés, ce qui m'empêche de le brancher.
Bref, ça coince...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h26 ----------

Du coup, pour l'instant j'ai directement branché le ssd à la nappe du mac pour ne pas rester bloqué. Mais du coup je ne peux pas non plus utiliser le petit rack pour ranger proprement mon ssd car la nappe est trop courte une fois le disque installé dedans. Je l'ai posé directement sur le superdrive. J'espère que ce n'est pas dangereux et que ça ne risque pas d'endommager le ssd (électricité statique etc.)...


----------



## iakiak (31 Janvier 2014)

Poses directement la question à Speedermac. Il va te répondre très vite.

Oui il y a beaucoup de câbles dans le kit, mais avec un seul disque tu ne t'en sers que de 2.
Le câble SATA qui va de la carte au SSD.
L'autre qui est un adaptateur pour l'alim de la baie optique vers le SATA du SSD. En tout cas c'était comme ça sur mon MP3,1 qui a une baie optique en PATA. C'est peut-être un peu différent sur ton MP 4,1 qui est tout en SATA je crois.


----------



## fashouli (1 Février 2014)

Oui iakiak, c'est bien comme ça que j'ai essayé de le monter. Mais l'adaptateur pour l'alimentation ne passe pas. Pourtant sur le site de Speedermac c'est bien marqué pour macpro 4.1 ou 5.1.
Du coup je suis un peu largué.
J'ai téléphoné à Speedermac hier, je n'ai pas réussi à l'avoir. Je lui ai laissé un message pour qu'il me rappel...pas de réponse. Ce matin j'ai réessayer, toujours pas de réponse...
Je lui ai donc laissé un message mail.
On verra bien ...


----------



## fashouli (4 Février 2014)

Bon j'ai eu ma réponse.
Effectivement sur l'adaptateur d'alimentation, il faut péter une patte pour pouvoir l'insérer. Il faudrait peut être le préciser sur la notice car ce n'est pas évident au 1er abord et surtout il faut oser le faire. C'est ce que j'avais pensé faire car je voyais bien que c'était juste une petite encoche en trop qui gênait l'introduction mais je n'avais pas vraiment confiance en mon jugement donc j'attendais une réponse sure de la part de speedermac.

Pour conclure, si je devais le refaire je ne pense pas que je prendrais la solution de speedermac pour la carte sata car je trouve que l'installation n'est pas optimale. Le câble sata qui part du ssd vers la carte empêche le capot du macpro de se refermer proprement (et pourtant c'est un câble plat). Il faut forcer un peu pour écraser ce câble et même en faisant cela, le capot ressort de quelques millimètres. Je trouve ça dommage pour une machine où tout à été pensé pour être parfaitement ordonné au millimètre près. Après, l'avantage de la solution speedermac est de pouvoir rajouter encore un autre ssd dans le casier livré avec. 

Petite question iakiak : J'ai fais le speedtest de Blackmagic et tes résultats sont supérieurs aux miens. Toi tu as 487 Mb/s en écriture et 510 en lecture. De mon côté j'obtiens 415 Mb/s en écriture et 468 en lecture. Est ce dû aux spécificités de ton ssd ? Le mien est un crucial M5 de 1To.


----------



## iakiak (5 Février 2014)

Moi j'ai aucun soucis pour fermer le MacPro. J'ai pas utilisé le câble plat rouge : trop court ! Mais le plus long noir. Je le fait passer au fond, avec les autre câbles qui montent dans la baie optique, les baies disques et l'alim.
C'est très propre, y a rien qui "traine".
J'éviterais d'écraser un câble si j'étais toi...

Pour le SSD oui ça dépend sûrement du disque.
J'ai pris un Samsung 840pro. Réputé pour être le plus véloce ou un des plus véloces des SSD en SATA3. La différence de débit avec ton M5 me paraît cohérente avec les tests que j'ai lu un peu partout.
De toute façon ce test est pas tellement significatif, ce qui compte c'est plutôt les performance en iops plutôt que sur des débits. Je crois que le M5 (de plus de 256go) est assez bon sur ce point.


----------



## Sly54 (5 Février 2014)

iakiak a dit:


> Je crois que le M5 (de plus de 256go) est assez bon sur ce point.


Oui, il y a une grosse différence entre les modèles 128-265 Go et les modèles plus gros 480-960 Go (largement en faveur de ces derniers).


----------



## fashouli (5 Février 2014)

Merci iakiak pour m'avoir indiqué le chemin par où passer. 
Bon par contre il a fallu que je démonte et remonte la plaque du fond, derrière lesquels les câbles passent sinon ça voulait pas passer. 
Maintenant c'est nickel, le capôt du mac se referme parfaitement. Merci.
Mais je reste quand même sur ma position, je ne trouve pas ce systeme super simple pour un novice comme moi. D'autant que je trouve que le rack dans lequel est posé le ssd n'offre pas un accès aux connectiques aisé. Le ssd étant placé perpendiculairement par rapport à l'alimentation (afin de pouvoir loger 2 ssd si on le souhaite), il y a juste juste assez de place pour les connectiques au cul du ssd. C'est vraiment serré.
Bref pour conclure, je pense que pour un noob comme moi, la vélocity est certes plus cher mais à l'air beaucoup plus simple à installer. Pour les autres, si vous pensez avoir à rajouter un ssd dans l'avenir, le système speedermac fonctionne parfaitement mais à nécessité quelques tâtonnement pour ma part.


----------



## iakiak (5 Février 2014)

fashouli a dit:


> Merci iakiak pour m'avoir indiqué le chemin par où passer.
> Bon par contre il a fallu que je démonte et remonte la plaque du fond, derrière lesquels les câbles passent sinon ça voulait pas passer.
> Maintenant c'est nickel, le capôt du mac se referme parfaitement. Merci.
> Mais je reste quand même sur ma position, je ne trouve pas ce systeme super simple pour un novice comme moi. D'autant que je trouve que le rack dans lequel est posé le ssd n'offre pas un accès aux connectiques aisé. Le ssd étant placé perpendiculairement par rapport à l'alimentation (afin de pouvoir loger 2 ssd si on le souhaite), il y a juste juste assez de place pour les connectiques au cul du ssd. C'est vraiment serré.
> Bref pour conclure, je pense que pour un noob comme moi, la vélocity est certes plus cher mais à l'air beaucoup plus simple à installer. Pour les autres, si vous pensez avoir à rajouter un ssd dans l'avenir, le système speedermac fonctionne parfaitement mais à nécessité quelques tâtonnement pour ma part.


+1 Fashouli !!
Oui le Velocity est plus simple si on ne met qu'un seul disque.
Par contre le kit speedermac (ou autres !) sont très pratiques quand on veut plusieurs disques en SATA3. Il est aussi moins cher.

Moi j'ai pas pris le Velocity aussi parce que j'avais peur de la chauffe entre le SSD et les cartes PCI (ma grosse GTX680 est probablement pas ce qui se fait de plus "froid" comme carte graphique). Au moins dans la baie optique le SSD est bien peinard, au frais.


----------



## monsieur (6 Mai 2014)

Merci pour vos retours d'expérience les gars.
Moi aussi je me dis depuis un moment que je devrais upgrader mon macpro 2008 3.1 plutôt que réinvestir dans une nouvelle machine. Surtout que j'ai un quad 3Ghz, déjà bien monté.
Pour le moment je suis encore sur SL mais je sens que le jour où je vais migrer sur Maverick je vais le sentir passer. J'utilise ma machine pour faire du toshop (70%) et de l'after (30% essentiellement du compositing sur des films très courts).

Pour le moment je me suis contenté d'ajouter un peu de RAM (4x4Go) et d'installer un SSD Samsung 840 Series. J'en suis très content quoiqu'un peu petit.
Mais moi non plus pas vraiment bricoleur. Le truc le plus chaud que j'ai fais c'est changer le connecteur dock de mon iphone c'est dire

Donc ça fait 5 ans que j'ai ma machine, et je dois envisager soit de l'upgrader et continuer dessus soit réinvestir (mais pas trop de sous en ce moment). L'upgrade me semble la meilleur option pour mes finances.

Quelles options ais-je ?

· Continuer d'augmenter ma RAM ? il me reste 4 slots de vides, j'ai déjà 4*4Go en 800Mhz mais la ram coute encore une fortune, compter 300 euros chez macway pour avoir une 2x4Go un bras !

· Changer ma carte graphique, une grosse daube, d'origine, la Radeon 2600. Concrètement changer la carte m'apporterait quel type de gain en terme de perf ? Des conseils ? J'ai lu que Nvidia était plus conseillé pour After que Radeon mais je ne sais pas trop vers laquelle me tourner en fait, un peu paumé.

· Ajouter une carte pci pour y brancher un nouvel SSD ?
Celui que j'ai installé est dans l'un de mes slots disque. Du genre de la Apricorn Velocity solo x2
Je pourrais y brancher directement dessus un SSD bootable et garder mon premier SSD pour stocker mes fichiers de travail "courants". Y a un risque que ça passe pas avec un MP3.1 ?

· Pour le changement de processeur je suis sur un 3.1 et c'est la merde apparemment pour moi. Le mieux que je suis puisse avoir est à 6% de plus en perf en passant de mon 3.0Ghz à du 3,2Ghz avec le X5482 donc mort de chez mort. En tout cas, rien à voir avec les sacrés gains de perf de 4.1 à 5.1

Déçu en somme :-(


----------



## Sly54 (6 Mai 2014)

Avant d'augmenter la RAM, vérifie que tu en manques 
Pour savoir si tu en manques, travaille comme d'habitude, puis lance l'application _Moniteur d'activité_ (rangée dans le dossier _Utilitaires_) et regarde l'occupation mémoire (en particulier les sorties page : en avoir bcp signifie manquer de RAM).

Quant aux SSD, n'oublie pas que tu as 4 emplacements dd dans ta machine, donc potentiellement de quoi mettre 4 SSD. Plus éventuellement un 5e emplacement sous le Superdrive.


----------



## iakiak (6 Mai 2014)

Pour la ram tout pareil que Sly. Vérifie d'abord que tu la satures avec tes softs.
J'ai à hétéroclite sur Amazon de la Komputerbay. On entend du pour et du contre, mais en ce qui me concerne aucun soucis. J'ai ajouté 4x4go. De souvenir ça m'a coûté moins de 200 euros.
La ram macway est hors de prix pour cette génération.

Pour le SSD oui tu peux installer une carte apricorn ou beaucoup moins cher en trouver une sur speedermac (eBay) avec tous les câbles et adaptateurs qui vont bien. L'avantage de ces cartes PCI c'est qu'elles permettent de faire éventuellement du RAID pour encore gagner en débit.

Pour ta carte graphique à mon avis c'est là dessus que tu auras le meilleur gain. Surtout avec AfterEffects.
Oui les NVidia sont à conseiller pour toi, car elles permettent le calcul CUDA utilisé sur AfterEffects, Premiere, etc...
Les logiciels qui utilisent CUDA permettent d'utiliser la puissance phénoménale des cartes graphiques pour faire du calcul. Sur certains effets le gain est de x10 par rapport à un calcul fait avec les processeurs.
Il faut regarder si dans ton flux de travail tu utilises beaucoup de logiciels ou filtres qui sont compatibles avec CUDA.
Les AMD Radeon utilise uniquement OpenCL pour le calcul sur GPU (carte graphique). C'est malheureusement encore très peu utilisé sur les softs, à part quelques filtres Photoshop, Première et surtout FinalCutX (Apple et nouveau MacPro en AMD oblige).
À terme OpenCL rattrapera peut-être CUDA, mais au jour d'aujourd'hui et à moyen terme c'est CUDA et surtout NVidia qui ont l'avantage. Car une carte NVidia est compatible CUDA ET OpenCL.

Pour ton proc' ok avec toi. Aucun intérêt de le faire évoluer. Le gain est négligeable et il n'y aura jamais rien de mieux sur cette génération de MacPro.
Mais un bi-3ghz de 2008 n'a rien à envier en CPU à un MacPro d'entrée de gamme de 2014 ou d'un iMac haut de gamme.
À mon avis cette machine niveau proc' est encore dans le coup pour quelques années, les proc' ayant tellement peu évolués ces dernières années. On a multiplié les cores mais à part ça rien...
On peut avoir de l'espoir sur les prochains xeons et donc les machines de 2015-2016... Mais ton MacPro de 2008 me paraît pas encore obsolète à ce niveau.


----------



## monsieur (6 Mai 2014)

Top les gars ! Merci pour vos réponses vraiment 
Ca fait un sacré bail que je tourne sur mac mais jamais été vraiment bidouilleur au delà du tout venant 

Ok donc dans l'ordre changer ma CG, je tourne essentiellement sur photoshop CS5 et After. Par contre je ne me souviens pas avoir vu d'option pour activer CUDA dans AE, OpenGL oui (mais ma carte bug grave avec et je l'ai désactivé) mais cuda non, ceci dit c'est peut être parce que je suis une RADEON et que de fait AE ne l'affiche pas dans les pref.
Vous auriez une NVidia à me conseiller en particulier ? Y en a tellement difficile de bien choisir



Pour la RAM, ok je vais checker ça. En fait je n'avais jamais vraiment l'impression d'être à l'étroit, en dehors des rendus after qui parfois merdent pas mal (genre je lance un rendu nickel, j'en lance un second ça plante il faut que je relance AE ou redémarre presque entre deux rendus). Je n'ai jamais trouvé le coupable, plug, ram,  C'est vrai que le prix est exhorbitant sur macway, merci pour le tuyau je regarderais de ce côté si je décide de compléter.



Côté DD, j'ai déjà 2 DD en plus du SSD, donc possible que j'y ajoute un gros SSD en rab pour faire tourner mes fichiers de travail. Là actuellement, j'ai mon boot sur le SSD et les fichiers sur les DD mais forcément c'est pas terrible, exemple avec les rendus AE. 

Par contre en discutant avec un ami, son opinion est que je devrais plutôt privilégier la RAM au SSD (encore trop cher sur les gros volumes). Plus de ram donc moins de swap maintenant faut que je fasse le calcul entre les deux mais rapidement comme ça le SSD me semble meilleur marché (genre 200 euros le 500GO sur macway en samsung Séries 840 evo). D'ailleurs, la différence de prix avec un PRO est justifié sur le SSD samsung ? ou rester sur du series evo suffit largement ?

Par contre le fait de l'installer sur une baie est possible avec une carte PCI ? Je veux dire, pour que le disque "passe" par la carte il faut le raccorder à la carte directement ou on peut le faire depuis la baie ? Désolé pour une question aussi bête en fait je n'ai jamais utilisé de carte en 15 ans :-(

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h38 ----------

En fait ma question est pas claire.
Si j'installe une carte pci, est ce que mes baies passeront en sata 3 ou resteront en 2 ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h48 ----------

ok j'ai ma réponse.
Mes baies resteront toujours en sata2, donc un SSD installé sur une baie sera forcément bridé. Si je veux profiter au maximum de mes SSD il faut donc que j'en installe un sur la carte + un autre dans la baie du superdrive


----------



## Sly54 (6 Mai 2014)

De toute façon, le SSD dans la baie se branche sur les connecteurs au fond de la baie. Donc pas sur la carte  ce qui fait que ce qui est branché dans les baies reste en SATA II.


----------



## monsieur (6 Mai 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> De toute façon, le SSD dans la baie se branche sur les connecteurs au fond de la baie. Donc pas sur la carte  ce qui fait que ce qui est branché dans les baies reste en SATA II.



Merci pour ta réponse, oui j'ai fini par comprendre le fonctionnement "théorique" des cartes&#8230; bon je crois que je vais casser ma tirelire pour une sonnet pro histoire de pouvoir mettre dessus mon SSD 840 (boot) en y ajoutant un second samsung, sans doute le EVO à 500GO, pour les fichiers et sans me faire chier à aller jusqu'à la baie du superdrive.
L'avantage est que ça me libère un slot, donc 2 DD à ajouter pour grossir TM et l'archivage que je pourrais monter en RAID1 par sécurité.

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Bon c'est pas donné à 300 euros la carte mais au moins je m'emmerde pas et c'est monté rapidement. Ca me reviendra avec le SSD (en promo en ce moment chez macway) à 500 euros le tout plus la carte à changer.

Une idée de Nvidia que je pourrais utiliser pour mon macpro 3.1 ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h49 ----------

Je précise pour la Nvidia, que du coup j'aurais une sonnet avec 2 SSD plugué dessus
Peut être que niveau température ça joue (et notamment sur le design de la CG pour éviter d'avoir un ventilo mal orienté)

Ah et puis élément important aussi, suis toujours sur SL. On me tanne pour passer sur Maverick mais je traine des pieds


----------



## Sly54 (6 Mai 2014)

Je ne suis pas trop inquiet pour la température. Par contre, vérifie que la consommation électrique de l'ensemble est OK par rapport à ce que peut fournir l'alimentation de la machine

Pour l'OS, rien ne t'empêche de faire un test de Mavericks sur un dd interne pour voir ce que ça donne. C'est un des intérêts du MacPro que de pouvoir faire ce genre de tests sur des dd (ou SSD) internes.


----------



## monsieur (6 Mai 2014)

Plus que l'alim de ma machine c'est ptete surtout celle de mon onduleur que je devrais surveiller. C'est pas une machine de guerre

Bon alors comment calculer la puissance de tout ça ? Hm c'est vrai que si je rajoute par dessus ma carte pci, plus mes 2 SSD 2 autres DD (4 au total) plus la CG j'espère que ça tiendra le choc


Pour la carte j'ai trouvé une EVGA GTX 680 avec 2Go de RAM à 355 sur speedermac. vous en dites quoi ? http://www.ebay.fr/itm/EVGA-GeForce...m3ce105f380&pt=FR_Informatique_Reseaux_Autres

Mais j'ai pas trouvé d'info sur sa conso
Mon onduleur est un un APC Backup UPS  RS 1500, normalement il délivre du 865W et 1500VA. 
La carte pci consomme beaucoup vous savez ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h49 ----------

Bon après quelques recherches complémentaires (merci Sly54 d'avoir attiré mon attention dessus) il semble déjà que mon onduleur (865W) est sous alimenté par rapport à la puissance max de mon mac pro (980W). Déjà premier problème.

Est ce que finalement cette CG est pas un peu trop grosse&#8230; j'ai peur de devoir choisir entre la sonnet et la CG :-(


----------



## iakiak (6 Mai 2014)

C'est ce que j'ai une 680GTX. Aucun soucis niveau conso'. C'est plutôt sur les 7xx que ça pose parfois problème. Poses la question à speedermac il te diras quoi prendre, mais ces 680 sont de très très bonnes affaires à mon avis.
C'est l'une des cartes les plus adaptée au MacPro 3,1 question rapport performance/chauffe/conso.

Pour la carte sonnet tempo vérifiés qu'elle est bien bootable, pendant un moment ça ne marchait pas en boot. Je sais pas si ils ont corrigé le bug.

Perso je trouve le kit proposé à 60 euros par speedermac bien plus intéressant. Il fourni les câbles nécessaires et le kit de pose SuperDrive qui permet de mettre 2 SSD + un autre 3,5". Un peu plus galère à installer qu'une carte sonnet ou apricorn avec un SSD sur la carte mais ça a un autre avantage à mon avis : le refroidissement.

Sur un MacPro 3,1 tu vas utiliser les 2 ports PCIe du bas, ceux en 16x. Un pour ta carte graphique et un autre pour ta carte sata3. Avec une grosses cartes graphiques ça chauffe...
Perso j'ai préféré la solution baie SuperDrive. Mon SSD y est bien au frais. Et j'aurais pas peur d'ajouter un 2ème SSD.

SSD ou ram faut que tu regardes ton moniteur d'activité quand tu lances des rendus AE. C'est vrai que dans ton cas 32go de ram peuvent être utile ? 
Amazon + Komputerbay sont tes amis.

Pour CUDA c'est normal de pas avoir l'option avec une Radeon... Après je crois qu'il y a peut-être un petit plug à installer pour la CS5. Tu le trouveras facilement.


----------



## monsieur (6 Mai 2014)

iakiak a dit:


> C'est ce que j'ai une 680GTX. Aucun soucis niveau conso'. C'est plutôt sur les 7xx que ça pose parfois problème. Poses la question à speedermac il te diras quoi prendre, mais ces 680 sont de très très bonnes affaires à mon avis.
> C'est l'une des cartes les plus adaptée au MacPro 3,1 question rapport performance/chauffe/conso.
> 
> Pour la carte sonnet tempo vérifiés qu'elle est bien bootable, pendant un moment ça ne marchait pas en boot. Je sais pas si ils ont corrigé le bug.
> ...




Top, merci iakiak ! Tes conseils m'aident beaucoup 
C'est vrai qu'entre 60 euros et 300 ça mérite que j'y réfléchisse à deux fois quitte à me faire un peu chier. Je vais prendre contact avec speedermac


----------



## Ibiscus (6 Mai 2014)

Je ne sais pas si tu as bien fait attention, c'est dit dans le début du fil, pour un Mac pro 3.1 seuls les 2 slots 1 et 2 sont en PCIe révision V2, donc il faut que tu installes ta carte graphique et ta carte PCIE/Sata III avec tes SSD sur ces deux lots uniquement. Donc attention de prendre une carte graphique qui ne bloque pas le slot 2, il y a des cartes qui sont vraiment "maous" et larges...

Pour la carte Sonnet : il y a 2 cartes, c'est la "pro" qui coûte 300 &#8364;, celle qui n'est pas pro seulement 150 &#8364;, elle permet 2 SSD aussi mais les performances ne sont pas les mêmes mais peut-être que dans ton cas, en usage séparé pour les 2 SSD (système sur l'un et stockage sur l'autre) cela ne changera pas grand chose.
http://www.sonnettech.fr/product/tempossd.html


----------



## monsieur (6 Mai 2014)

Ibiscus a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si tu as bien fait attention, c'est dit dans le début du fil, pour un Mac pro 3.1 seuls les 2 slots 1 et 2 sont en PCIe révision V2, donc il faut que tu installes ta carte graphique et ta carte PCIE/Sata III avec tes SSD sur ces deux lots uniquement. Donc attention de prendre une carte graphique qui ne bloque pas le slot 2, il y a des cartes qui sont vraiment "maous" et larges...
> 
> Pour la carte Sonnet : il y a 2 cartes, c'est la "pro" qui coûte 300 , celle qui n'est pas pro seulement 150 , elle permet 2 SSD aussi mais les performances ne sont pas les mêmes mais peut-être que dans ton cas, en usage séparé pour les 2 SSD (système sur l'un et stockage sur l'autre) cela ne changera pas grand chose.
> http://www.sonnettech.fr/product/tempossd.html



Merci pour ton message Ibiscus. Oui j'avais noté ce petit détail ;-)
Bon alors suite à des premiers échanges avec speedermac je suis en train de me laisser tenter par son kit PCIe à 35 euros le kit contre 300 pour la sonnet, même si j'ai un peu beaucoup de bricole à faire ça fait réfléchir. Sans compte le problème que tu soulèves, j'ai vu passer en effet une vidéo tuto de la GTX 670 wouhaaaa elle est énorme !
Donc ptete profiter de l'économie réalisée sur le kit de speedermac et rester sur une GTX680 qui m'a l'air un peu moins costaud (j'espère). En tout cas je prendrais tout chez lui, donc ça devrait le faire (je le vois mal me vendre du matos s'il sait que je ne peux pas le monter).

Côté chaleur (j'avais peur de laisser mes SSD à côté de la CG sur le long terme) au moins les disques seront au frais

Et côté conso électrique, d'après speedermac toujours ça devrait passer sur mes 865W. Par contre c'est vraiment balère pour trouver des infos fiables pour calculer la conso. Là j'ai fini par trouver la conso d'un bi coeur 2,8Ghz, pas encore le mien à 3,0 mais je crois avoir lu qu'il s'en rapprochait, Apple estime la conso à 155W inactif et max 318W (un des plus gros consommateurs).
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2836?viewlocale=fr_FR

Donc en théorie avec la GTX680 qui consomme 195 en pleine charge et il me resterait 350W pour les 4SSD et 4HDD et sa carte pci sata 3 Ca devrait passer, enfin j'espère parce que pour estimer la conso de mes disques c'est un peu tout et n'importe quoi, difficile de se faire une idée précise 

Si quelqu'un a une idée d'ailleurs de la véritable conso d'un SSD samsung 840 je suis preneur. La différence avec les conso de HDD que j'ai trouvé me semble beaucoup trop grande pour être crédible.

Il m'a soufflé aussi que l'ancienne RAM sur les 3.1 (celle avec les gros radiateurs noirs) étaient particulièrement voraces en conso électriques et en vérifiant avec istat, en effet elles me pompent 2x12V, autant que ma CG avec mon ACD 30" et un 19" !!

Donc si je veux gagner de la conso faut ptet gratter là aussi en la remplaçant avec de la RAM plus récente ou type serveur. Voilà où j'en suis pour le moment.


----------



## malcbo (3 Juillet 2014)

J'ai sauté le pas et je viens de terminer l'upgrade de mon Mac Pro 4,1.

J'ai d'abord installé 4 barrettes de RAM 8GB à 1333MHz et j'ai flashé le firmware pour passer à la version 5,1.

Aujourd'hui, j'ai reçu le Xeon W3690 (6 coeurs 3.46GHz) acheté sur eBay, que j'ai installé en remplacement du W3540 (4 coeurs 2.93GHz) d'origine.

Au premier démarrage, j'ai fait un reset de la PRAM et je n'ai pas rencontré de souci.
Tout est reconnu sous 10.9.4, 10.11 et Windows 7.

Je suis reparti pour 4 ans j'espère avec mon vaillant Mac Pro.


----------



## jellyboy74 (3 Juillet 2014)

Oh bah oui là t'es large de chez large!


----------



## Fogi (4 Juillet 2014)

J'ai récupéré un Mac Pro early 2009 standard à 2,93 Ghz avec 3 DD et 2 superdrive sur lequel j'ai appliqué quelques changements.

Après dépoussiérage complet voici mes modifs :
Mac Pro 4.1 flashé en 5.1
Kit 3 barrettes Hynix de 8 Go (24 au total)
Carte Apricorn Velocity II + Crucial M550 256 Go
Changé le W 3540 à 2,93 Mhz pour un W 3580 à 3,3 Mhz qui a une meilleure bande passante et qui fait tourner la ram à 1333 Mhz (en attendant que le W3690 baisse un peu)
Une Radeon mac édition 5870 qui remplace avec bonheur la "monstrueuse" nVidia GT120 d'origine. 
(passé de 13 fps à 68 fps dans Cinebench...)
Zap de pram

CS6, XPress et plein d'applis ouvertes en même temps pour bosser. Tout roule sous OS 10.9.4... Ce n'est plus la même machine !


----------



## jellyboy74 (4 Juillet 2014)

Je suis toujours étonné de voir que beaucoup achètent encore des cartes "mac edition" dépassés de nos jours alors que pour moins chers on peu avoir des 7970.... non pas que je vueille critiquer mais je trouves ces "Mac edition" comme du vol à l'état pur


----------



## Fogi (4 Juillet 2014)

jellyboy74 a dit:


> Je suis toujours étonné de voir que beaucoup achètent encore des cartes "mac edition" dépassés de nos jours alors que pour moins chers on peu avoir des 7970.... non pas que je vueille critiquer mais je trouves ces "Mac edition" comme du vol à l'état pur



Bien certains ne faisant pas de jeux (ou très peu) peuvent trouver une Radeon du kit "Mise à niveau" d'Apple d'occasion pour une bouchée de pain et surtout parce qu'elle se monte sans bidouille avec écran de boot, elle ne condamne pas le Pcie d'à côté et surtout parce qu'elle est largement suffisante pour l'utilisation qu'ils en ont.


----------



## jellyboy74 (4 Juillet 2014)

Je partais sur un principe de neuf! (et une 5850 permet largement de jouer , j'ai une 6870 (même chose en renommée) ) . Par contre les cartes "Pc" ne condamne absolument pas les autres ports PCIe, la preuve puisque j'ai une carte "mac" d'origine branché à côté (justement pour avoir le bootscreen) . 

Mais par contre c'est sur que d'occasion c'est beaucoup plus accessible.


----------



## Fogi (4 Juillet 2014)

En neuf, c'est idiot en effet. J'ai vu plusieurs posts de gamers avec des cartes PC énormes qui empêchent de monter une carte avec SSD sur le port 2; Maintenant, on trouve facilement son bonheur dans un nombre impressionnant de références ... 
J'ai revendu ma GT120, ce qui me fait la 5870 à 40&#8364; dans sa boîte Apple avec les câbles. J'aurais eu tort de dépenser plus


----------



## jellyboy74 (4 Juillet 2014)

Ah oui effectivement à 40 euros c'est le coup de fusil de l'année. J'ai eu la 5850 pendant 2 ans sur un PC et comme je te l'ai dis j'ai une 6870 dans mon mac pro (pour ainsi dire la même) et j'ai tous les jeux qui tournent. Sous bootcamp j'ai même Watchdogs (un jeu très récent et gourmand) qui tourne en détails sur moyen et 1080 alors que la puce date de 2010. 

Autant dire que si tu veux faire un peu de montage ou mater des bluray ça ne posera pas de soucis


----------



## Essentials2020 (19 Mars 2015)

Petit message pour malcbo et Fogi qui ont réussi l'upgrade de leur Mac 4.1 en 5.1 
Mac Pro 4.1 acheté neuf. J'aimerais le flasher en 5.1 afin d'augmenter la RAM en 1333MHz et ensuite faire évoluer le processeur d'origine (quad core 2.66) vers un modèle plus performant sans savoir lequel (utilisation : 85% Lightroom, 14% Photoshop, 1% autre).
Pour le moment, je reste bloqué par l'erreur 5570 
Quel est le process complet à suivre ? Comment obtenir le bon firmware ?
Quel proc serait compatible et recommandé pour ce que j'en fait ?
Merci !


----------



## Fogi (20 Mars 2015)

Essentials2020 a dit:


> Petit message pour malcbo et Fogi qui ont réussi l'upgrade de leur Mac 4.1 en 5.1
> Mac Pro 4.1 acheté neuf. J'aimerais le flasher en 5.1 afin d'augmenter la RAM en 1333MHz et ensuite faire évoluer le processeur d'origine (quad core 2.66) vers un modèle plus performant sans savoir lequel (utilisation : 85% Lightroom, 14% Photoshop, 1% autre).
> Pour le moment, je reste bloqué par l'erreur 5570
> Quel est le process complet à suivre ? Comment obtenir le bon firmware ?
> ...



Hello ! Le process complet est : Changement de la Ram pour de la 1333Mhz, flash du Mac Pro et ensuite Zap de Pram pour qu'elle tourne à 1333.
Le lien de l'utilitaire MacPro2009-2010FirmwareTool.zip
Perso, j'utilise photoshop environ à 70% et avec un Xeon W3580 quad core à 3,33 Mhz, ça fait déjà un net changement pour pas trop cher (150€ environ)
Le mieux serait de passer au W3680 ou 3690 (ou X5580 ou 5590) respectivement à 3,33 et 3,46 Mhz, on commence à les trouver autour des 300€


----------



## Essentials2020 (22 Mars 2015)

Merci Fogi


----------



## Essentials2020 (22 Mars 2015)

Merci Fogi


----------



## Matoubrillant (25 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Impressionnant le nombre d'informations qu'on trouve sur ce forum. Je suis d'ailleurs un peu perdu et me permets de solliciter votre aide pour l'upgrade de mon MP que j'aimerais bichonner un peu voir beaucoup pour éviter de racheter un imac. Je suis complètement débutant sur le sujet. Aujourd'hui mon utilisation est principalement tournée vers le graphisme pour le boulot (suite Adobe et compagnie) X-plane simulateur pour le plaisir. Je vais également prochainement partager cet ordinateur avec ma copine qui elle est dans l'archi d'intérieur (modélisation 3D, archicad, autocad). Je lis donc tous pleins de sujets sur ce forum en chopant les infos un peu partout et j'aimerais quand même être sûr de mon truc avant de me lancer.

MA CONFIG
MP 4,1->5,1 début 2009 / 1 Proc xeon 2,66 Ghz Quad Core / 12Go RAM 1066 MHz / ATI Radeon HD 5870 / Stockage 
Hitachi HDE721010SLA330 Media / Yosemite 10.10.5 / ROM : MP51.007F.B03

1/ Upgrade matériel
a) Processeur: J'ai acheté un xeon X5690/3,46GHz en suivant les conseils trouvés sur d'autres fils. Voici le lien ebay. Est ce le bon processeur pour mon utilisation?
b) RAM: J'ai acheté un kit de 4X16 GO en 1333MHz aillant lu que c'était le maxi pour mon ordi mono processeur X56.. pouvez vous me confirmer cela ?
c) Stockage : Je découvre seulement les ports PCIe etc. Je pensais donc ajouter un SSD 500Go type samsung série 850 EVO dans une baie du mac avec son support et un SSD NVMe sur une carte PCIe. Sur ce point je n'ai aucune idée des éléments que je dois prendre pour optimiser tout cela et surtout sur quel disque je dois installer le système?
d) Carte graphique: Je pense remplacer par la Radeon RX 580 Pulse 8 Go est ce le bon choix?
e) Ajouter une carte USB-c qui semble se généraliser. Cette carte ferait elle l'affaire?

2/ Upgrade system.
La pour moi ça se corse. 
a) J'ai téléchargé High Sierrra via le patch de Dosdude1 est ce que je peux l'installer directement ou faut il que j'installe les versions précédentes (si oui, ou puis je les trouver?)
b) comment combiner ces mises à jour système et l'upgrade materiel de mon ordi (processeur/ram/ssd/carte graphique/USB-c)? Y a t'il un orde à favoriser pour éviter les problèmes de compatibilités?

J'ai conscience de poser beaucoup de questions mais je ne veux vraiment pas faire de bêtises. Dans tous les cas un grand merci pour votre aide.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (26 Mars 2020)

1a) le proc, c'est le bon, regarde combien de proc tu as et achete en fonction
B) la RAM, en effet c'est le max, mais c'est bon
C) il faut acheter une carte pci pour mettre des ssd dessus, il faut installer le système dessus, avec une carte bootable ATTENTION
D) la RX 580 8go pulse est génial, une vrai bonheur, fonce !
Prend aussi les bons câbles. 100% compatible

2a) normalement tu peux passer à high-sierra sans le patch (si tu as bien fait ton flashage de 4.1 vers 5. 1), avec la RX 580 tu pourras prendre Mojave, et après Catalina via le patch.

2b) il n'y as pas d'importance sur l'ordre des choses, tu peux le mettre à high Sierra aujourd'hui, commander les pièces, puis grâce à la RX 580 passer à Mojave.

Si t'as besoin de conseil pour la carte Pci fais moi signe, j'en ais des pas mal sous le coude.... 
Si t'as d'autres questions, on est là...


----------



## Lil Montréal (26 Mars 2020)

Bon Matin  ,

Presque rien à rajouter à ce que tu veux faire et à ce qu'a dit @IRONHIDE49 , si ce n'est que le SSD 850 EVO est un SATA et qu'il est dommage de brider un port PCIe à 250 Mo/s.
Il faut acheter un NVMe 970 EVO dont les performances seront beaucoup plus élevées (1500 Mo/s en R/W) avec bien sûr la carte PCIe qui va bien. 
Si tu as un peu de sous, une IOCREST te permet d'atteindre des vitesses de 2500 à 3000 Mo/s avec 2 lames 970 EVO et avec encore un peu plus d'argent, une 7101A te permet d'atteindre environ 5000 Mo/s en R/W avec 4 x 970 EVO.

Pour la carte USB, c'est bon, tu pourras mettre des adaptateurs USB-C vers USB A lorsque le besoin s'en fera sentir. 

La RX 580 est la référence sur les MP 5.1 et si tu as beaucoup d'argent une VEGA VII est réellement le grand luxe pour des très gros rendus en animation 3D.

Tu peux faire une belle machine parfaitement dans la course actuellement et même plus performante que certaines machines neuves actuelles.

Amitiés


----------



## Fogi (26 Mars 2020)

Eh bien, merci d'avoir ressorti ce fil qui date de janvier 2014 où on faisait nos premières modifs à prix d'or... 300€ le W5680/90) 
Tout a été dit, personnellement, j'ai une carte PCIe Lycom DT-120 qui supporte les SSD NGFF et NVMe avec des débits autour des 1400 Mb/s. Celle-ci
Évidemment, aujourd'hui, j'irai plus sur une IOCREST avec 2 SSD en raid, mais bon...
Juste un conseil que tu as dû lire mais il n'est pas inutile de répéter : Ne pas tartiner le processeur de pâte thermique, juste quelques "grains de riz" que l'on peut étaler très finement à l'aide d'une carte quelconque style Carte Bleue, inutile de flinguer une Master Card ou une American Express  ...


----------



## mariol66 (26 Mars 2020)

Bonjour, ça fait toujours plaisir de voir des personnes se lancer dans l'évolution de leur Mac Pro, tout à été dit


----------



## Lil Montréal (26 Mars 2020)

Hello Fogi  ,



Fogi a dit:


> Évidemment, aujourd'hui, j'irai plus sur une IOCREST avec 2 SSD en raid, mais bon...


L' IOCREST n'est pas en RAID car c'est une carte switch et donc les 2 SSD sont indépendants, ce qui permet d'avoir un SSD en boot.

La 7101A peut elle aussi fonctionner en mode switch avec un seul SSD pour le boot et les 3 autres en RAID 0 afin d'atteindre les débits > 5000 Mo/s.
Car Mojave ne supporte pas le boot sur un RAID  .

Amitiés


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (26 Mars 2020)

Même en général, sur high-sierra, il n'y pas de support de RAID en boot (moi j'avais pas réussi)


----------



## Matoubrillant (26 Mars 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Bon et bien c'était mon premier post sur un forum (de ma vie!), et quel plaisir de lire toutes vos réponses! Merci merci merci.
Il était temps de le reprendre en main cet ordi, j'ai hate de faire la prochaine clean install pour le débarrasser de tous ses parasites. Voici  encore plein de questions qui surgissent grâce à vos réponses.
*1a)*_(proc)_
OUFFF @Fogi : je note les grains de riz avec une carte
*b)*_(RAM)_
OUUUUF j'ai vraiment eu peur d'avoir vu trop grand
*c)*_(Stockage)_ 
Je vais partir sur un disque NVMe sur Iocrest sous les conseils de Lil Montréal. Quand tu précises 2 lames 970 EVO cela signifie que je dois prendre deux barrettes 970 EVO  sur une carte IOCREST? Si oui pourquoi deux? Un pour y installer le system et un pour le stockage? Quite à casser la tirelire... je ne suis pas sur du model de carte de chez IO crest, est ce bien celui-ci?
Si je comprend bien un ssd sur une des 4 baies "classiques" n'a pas trop d'intérêt.
*d)*_(carte graphique)_
Pour la carte graphique VEGA VII, tu fais référence à la carte "sapphire radeon VII" ? (si oui, effectivement le prix mérite une grosse reflexion même si je casse ma tirelire ) 

2)a) pour le passage de 4,1 a 5,1 j'ai utilisé l'outil conseillé par ifixit pour le firmware mais je me rend compte que je n'ai pas mis à jour l'EFI (mon/Ma ROM est ROM : MP51.007F.B03) J'ai donc téléchargé l'outil sur le support apple "MacProEFIUpdate" en lançant le programme "Cette mise à jour n’est pas nécessaire sur cet ordinateur." je fais confiance?

Enfin pas la peine de passer par le patch veut dire que je peux lancer le programme d'installation HIGh sierra d'Apple sans passer par El capitan ni Sierra?

Un *GRAND* merci pour votre aide. J'ai hate!


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (26 Mars 2020)

Salut, 
1c) Les baies classique peuvent avoir un intérêt si tu met des gros HDD dedans pour une sauvegarde Time Machine par exemple.
Concernant la carte PCI, tu as peut de chance de pouvoir booter dessus, donc prend en une ou tu peut booter dessus sinon ça ser pas à grand chose. Check le site à la fin de mon post pour en trouver une bootable référence toi au sommaire. 

2a) Tu ferai mieux de faire la mise à jour EFI, concernant Mac OSX. 

Tu n'as pas besoin de passer par El Captain ni par Sierra, tu peut mettre High Sierra en attendant ta carte graphique et Mojave après (voir Catalina). 

Petit conseil d'expérience dans le domaine   , si tu met Catalina via le Patch, garde Mojave en secours quelque part (même sur un HDD avec un système vierge) Si tu as un problème avec Catalina, t'aura Mojave en secours et ça te sera utile crois moi. Du jour au lendemain, mac RX580 n'était plus reconnu dans Catalina, heureusement que j'avais Mojave en secours sur mon SSD.

Si tu veux il y a ce site en Anglais mais SUPER complet sur l'évolution possible des  Mac Pro : http://blog.greggant.com/posts/2018/05/07/definitive-mac-pro-upgrade-guide.html

T'aura tout ce que tu veux la dedans, bonne lecture


----------



## Lil Montréal (26 Mars 2020)

Hello  ,



Matoubrillant a dit:


> Je vais partir sur un disque NVMe sur Iocrest sous les conseils de Lil Montréal. Quand tu précises 2 lames 970 EVO cela signifie que je dois prendre deux barrettes 970 EVO  sur une carte IOCREST? Si oui pourquoi deux? Un pour y installer le system et un pour le stockage? Quite à casser la tirelire... je ne suis pas sur du model de carte de chez IO crest, est ce bien celui-ci?
> Si je comprend bien un ssd sur une des 4 baies "classiques" n'a pas trop d'intérêt.
> *d)*_(carte graphique)_
> Pour la carte graphique VEGA VII, tu fais référence à la carte "sapphire radeon VII" ? (si oui, effectivement le prix mérite une grosse reflexion même si je casse ma tirelire )



Non c'est celle-là, mais elle existe sous d'autres références et ici la 7101A.
Trouvé sur Amazon : I/O Crest

Un SSD en 2,5" (type Crucial) en SATA sur une des 4 baies SATA sert pour Time Machine comme l'indique @IRONHIDE49
Et un deuxième pour CCC.

Certaines configuration nécessitent de ne pas avoir de HDD en rack 3 & 4 afin de pouvoir installer  une deuxième GPU en slot PCIe 4 pour doubler les vitesses de rendu sur de la 3D :
exemple une RX580 en slot 2 pour que la carte IOCREST puisse être en slot 1 (car l'inverse boucherai les ventilateurs de la RX 580 en slot 1) et une autre RX 580 en slot 4 en bricolant l'équerre de fixation et en rajoutant une Alim externe à la place de la baie du lecteur DVD.

Le problème des VEGA VII, c'est qu'elles ont été arrêtées quelques mois après leur sortie en 2019 et qu'elles sont introuvables 

Amitiés


----------



## Sly54 (26 Mars 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Si tu as un problème avec Catalina, t'aura Mojave en secours et ça te sera utile crois moi. Du jour au lendemain, mac RX580 n'était plus reconnu dans Catalina, heureusement que j'avais Mojave en secours sur mon SSD.


Il te faut Mojave mais aussi une carte graphique qui affiche le boot screen.

Parce qu'autrement t'es un peu dans la mouise, à devoir ouvrir ta machine, sortir ton SSD de boot (Catalina), refermer et espérer démarrer sur ton SSD (Mojave).


----------



## Lil Montréal (26 Mars 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Il te faut Mojave mais aussi une carte graphique qui affiche le boot screen.
> 
> Parce qu'autrement t'es un peu dans la mouise, à devoir ouvrir ta machine, sortir ton SSD de boot (Catalina), refermer et espérer démarrer sur ton SSD (Mojave).



En fait l'idéal est un SSD en 2,5" (sur un berceau) type Crucial avec Carbon Copy Cloner avec un OS Mojave.
Si tu enlèves le SSD en PCIe de Catalina, le Mac redémarrera obligatoirement sur le SATA qui est un disque interne, alors qu'un disque en PCIe est considéré comme externe et est vu après le SATA.
C'est également pour cela que le boot sur un PCIe est plus long à trouver qu'un boot sur un SATA qui est vu en premier.

Amitiés


----------



## Sly54 (26 Mars 2020)

Lil Montréal a dit:


> En fait l'idéal est un SSD en 2,5" (sur un berceau) type Crucial avec Carbon Copy Cloner avec un OS Mojave.


Dans le 1er emplacement ?




Lil Montréal a dit:


> Si tu enlèves le SSD en PCIe de Catalina, le Mac redémarrera obligatoirement sur le SATA qui est un disque interne, alors qu'un disque en PCIe est considéré comme externe et est vu après le SATA.
> C'est également pour cela que le boot sur un PCIe est plus long à trouver qu'un boot sur un SATA qui est vu en premier.


Merci


----------



## Lil Montréal (27 Mars 2020)

Hello Sly  ,



Sly54 a dit:


> Dans le 1er emplacement ?


Oui, car en fait avec les NVMe actuels en PCIe, les rack SATA n'ont plus beaucoup d'intérêt.
Je n'utilise plus que les deux premiers, avec des SSD Crucial en 2,5" qui n'ont pas besoin d'être très rapides sur des berceaux adaptateurs :

un pour Carbon Copy Cloner qui permet d'avoir un clone bootable immédiatement en cas de PB
un pour Time Machine
Les deux autres sont vides car ils empêchent d'installer une GPU en slot PCIe 4.

Amitiés


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (28 Mars 2020)

Salut,


Lil Montréal a dit:


> exemple une RX580 en slot 2 pour que la carte IOCREST puisse être en slot 1 (car l'inverse boucherai les ventilateurs de la RX 580 en slot 1) et une autre RX 580 en slot 4 en bricolant l'équerre de fixation et en rajoutant une Alim externe à la place de la baie du lecteur DVD.


Sur mon Mac pro, j'ai réussi à faire fonctionner 2 RX580 en parallèle sans alim' supplémentaire en les branchant chacune en 6pin (et pas en 8pin) et ça marchait très bien mais quand à la fiabilité j'en sais rien. J'ai fait quelques benchs sur Archicad et final cut, c'est plus puissant mais les cartes graphiques sont sous-alimenté donc c'est pas super.
Attention aux cartes graphique en slot 4, les RX580 ont tendance à vite chauffer, moi, avec 2 écrans (2x1440p) la RX580 est déjà à 60° en moyenne (sur le slot 1), en plus sur le slot 4, le ventilateur PCI sert à rien pour la carte graphique donc vu que la RX 580 est en refroidissement semi-passif, ça va vite chauffer. Et en plus le port DVI est inutilisable.



Lil Montréal a dit:


> Certaines configuration nécessitent de ne pas avoir de HDD en rack 3 & 4 afin de pouvoir installer  une deuxième GPU en slot PCIe 4 pour doubler les vitesses de rendu sur de la 3D :


Et pas de HDD en rack 2 aussi, la RX580 dépasse aussi sur le rack 2 (de 1,5 cm) pas de HDD possible ici.
Attention, ça dépend des logiciels s'ils gère le multi-GPU. Final Cut pro est pas super là dedans par exemple.

Attention aussi aux RX580 Pulse, on ne peut quasiment rien mettre aux dessus (les ventilos dépassent légèrement sur le slot PCIE du dessus) Y'as que les carte PCI sans protection en dessous qui passent sinon les ventilos touchent et frottent sur la carte au dessus.


----------



## Lil Montréal (28 Mars 2020)

Bon Matin à Toutes et à Tous  ,



IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Sur mon Mac pro, j'ai réussi à faire fonctionner 2 RX580 en parallèle sans alim' supplémentaire en les branchant chacune en 6pin (et pas en 8pin) et ça marchait très bien mais quand à la fiabilité j'en sais rien.


C'est à mon avis très dangereux pour la carte mère qui risque de surchauffer à force, et d'endommager le board. J'ai toujours utilisé une alimentation auxiliaire  :

la RX 580 consomme 185 W avec des pointes à 200 W lors des gros rendus (exemple sur Blender avec Pro Render de AMD) donc 2 x RX 580 vont consommer 370 W et jusqu'à 400 W (iStat Menus).
le slot PCIe délivre 30W et chaque connecteurs auxiliaire (boost) délivre 95 W ce qui nous donne un total de 210 W.
Sur une application avec un gros rendu (FCPX, Blender, Maya, etc ...) la  PSU et la carte mère vont se couper.



IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> J'ai fait quelques benchs sur Archicad et final cut, c'est plus puissant mais les cartes graphiques sont sous-alimenté donc c'est pas super.


ArchiCad est statique et ne consomme pas beaucoup de ressources calculs et ne sollicite pas la ou les GPU et en plus je ne sais pas s'il est ré-écrit pour Metal 2.
La version 10.4.8 de FCPX est parfaitement écrite pour Metal et sollicite aussi bien les CPU que les GPU, ce que l'on voit très bien avec iStat Menus et 2 x GPU (2 x RX 580) réduisent par deux les rendus. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que le nouveau MP 7.1 est prévu pour des modules avec 2 cartes graphiques intégrées dans un même boîtier.



IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Attention aux cartes graphique en slot 4, les RX580 ont tendance à vite chauffer, moi, avec 2 écrans (2x1440p) la RX580 est déjà à 60° en moyenne (sur le slot 1), en plus sur le slot 4, le ventilateur PCI sert à rien pour la carte graphique donc vu que la RX 580 est en refroidissement semi-passif, ça va vite chauffer.


Il ne faut rien mettre au dessus des GPU qui sont bien sollicitées car une autre carte (IO Crest ou 7101A) va boucher le refroidissement.
C'est pour cela qu'il faut mettre une GPU en slot 2 et une GPU en slot 4



IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Final Cut pro est pas super là dedans par exemple.


Si, car FCPX 10.4.8 est l'application qui optimise le mieux les calculs avec 2 x GPU et 2 x CPU (X5690) avec 128 Go de RAM, mieux que Blender 2.8.1 qui privilégie un mode de calcul (GPU ou CPU(s)) car Blender n'est pas aussi bien optimisé en multi-processors, ce que l'on voit bien avec TechTool Pro, il y a toujours une CPU qui bosse plus que l'autre sur les barres-graphes de TTP.

Je parle de rendus qui peuvent durer plusieurs heures et là, il faut que Macs Fan Control soit bien réglé 

Amitiés


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (28 Mars 2020)

Salut,


Lil Montréal a dit:


> C'est à mon avis très dangereux pour la carte mère qui risque de surchauffer à force, et d'endommager le board. J'ai toujours utilisé une alimentation auxiliaire  :
> 
> la RX 580 consomme 185 W avec des pointes à 200 W lors des gros rendus (exemple sur Blender avec Pro Render de AMD) donc 2 x RX 580 vont consommer 370 W et jusqu'à 400 W (iStat Menus).
> le slot PCIe délivre 30W et chaque connecteurs auxiliaire (boost) délivre 95 W ce qui nous donne un total de 210 W.



Perdu! les connecteurs PCIExpress des Mac Pro délivrent au max (chacun) 75W maxi: http://web.archive.org/web/20110719213211/http://www.apple.com/macpro/specs.html
Voir la partie sur les connecteur PCIExpress à droite (300W/4=75W)
Mais  dans l'idée c'était juste un test que j'ai fait et de tout façon je pourrais pas le refaire car je n'est plus que une seul RX580. Et je me doute bien que c'était pas fiable.
Concernent Final Cut, c'est une version que j'ai cracké et donc pas mis à jour tout cours donc pas pour métal...



Lil Montréal a dit:


> Il ne faut rien mettre au dessus des GPU qui sont bien sollicitées car une autre carte (IO Crest ou 7101A) va boucher le refroidissement.
> C'est pour cela qu'il faut mettre une GPU en slot 2 et une GPU en slot 4
> 
> Je parle de rendus qui peuvent durer plusieurs heures et là, il faut que Macs Fan Control soit bien réglé



Tu as raison, il faut pas mettre trop de truc au dessus des des GPU, à la limite une petite carte USB3 comme celle ci: https://www.cdiscount.com/informati...iTJWOOp_2ky2gUJZubRiTYBN9Spx_oaEaAoHKEALw_wcB
mais pas plus niveau taille.
Si tu met un GPU en slot 2&4, le refroidissement est pourri, pas très logique avec tes propos d'avant.... A la limite en slot 1&3 ou 1&4
Et oui il vaut mieux régler Mac Fan control correctement, voir mettre tout à fond si ont n'est pas dans la même pièce.


Petite question: tu utilise quoi comme Alimentation externe ?


----------



## Matoubrillant (28 Mars 2020)

Salut salut,

Merci une fois de plus pour votre aide et les références. 

Votre discussion m'interpelle sur les slots des PCIe à utiliser. Dans mon cas est ce que ceci vous semble optimal en fonction des capacités et de la taille des éléments?

Slot 1: Carte graphique RX 580 8go pulse
Slot 2: CARTE NVMe 





Lil Montréal a dit:


> Trouvé sur Amazon : I/O Crest


Slot 3: Carte USB-c

Avec les deux SSD 2,5 en baie 1 et 2?

Encore un grand merci. Tout ça m'a donné envie de faire l'upgrade du MBP mid 2012 de ma soeur (RAMet SSD) et j'ai eu un problème de ram, mais ceci est une autre histoire et je vais poster ma question sur une autre discussion.

Chaleureusement reconnaissant


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (28 Mars 2020)

Salut l'ami,
on est d'accord sur le slot1 : Carte graphique
Slot 2: RIEN sinon la ventilation de la carte graphique sera pas performante
Slot3: Carte NVME
Slot 4 : Carte USB-C (la-quelle?)
Je t'envoie une photo de la RX580 avec une carte USB 3 dans le post suivant...

Deux SSD dans les baies 1&2 sans problème voir même dans les emplacement pour lecteurs DVD et baie 3&4.
Prend un support pour les 4baies pour SSD et HDD 2,5" comme celui-ci: https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00UN550AC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Pour les SSD dans les amplement lecteurs DVD y'as pas besoin.
Je te conseille de garder tout de même au moins un HDD pour Time Machine.

Concernent le MBP2012, pour le SSD, ça va être du SSD SATA 1To Max, tu peux en mettre 2, 1 dans dans l'emplacement lecteur DVD et l'autre à l'emplacement initial pour un total de 2To. Le RAM ça va être 16Go (2X8Go) Maxi en 1600Mhz, tu peux aussi en mettre 12Go si tu veux.
Un MBP 2012 supporte Catalina et Mojave donc pas de soucis à ce niveau là.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (28 Mars 2020)

Les photos, désolé pour la qualité


----------



## Lil Montréal (29 Mars 2020)

Bon Matin à Toutes et à Tous  ,

En effet @IRONHIDE49 , je me suis trompée, un slot PCIe peut délivrer 75 W, ce qui fait au total avec les connecteurs 2 x 6  une puissance maxi de 255 W, on est donc très loin du compte pour alimenter 2 RX 580 qui demandent 400W.
J'utilise des Corsairs de différentes puissances (un peu fonction du dispo) que je mets en ce moment à la place des lecteurs DVD avec le passage d'un petit cordon d'alimentation par une lame de fermeture d'une PCIe

Les cartes IOCrest ou les 7101A doivent être obligatoirement installées sur les slots 1 ou 2 en PCIe si on veut avoir des débits > 5000 Mo/s. 
Si on place une GPU en 1, la carte switch des SSD (IoCrest ou 7101A) en 2 bouche complètement les ventilateurs de la GPU. Ces deux cartes ne sont pas des petites cartes avec un SSD à 1500 Mo/s. Une 7101A embarque 4 x SSD en 2To.
C'est pourquoi il faut placer la carte SSD en 1 et la GPU en 2.
On perd malheureusement le slot 3.
L'autre GPU se place alors en slot 4 après modification de l'équerre.

Ceci explique pourquoi je cherche des Radeon VII qui par contre consomment 300W avec des pointes à 350 W et donc alimentation supplémentaire mais qui permettent de n'avoir qu'une seule GPU par MP5.1. 
La VEGA 64 est moins puissante en calculs que la Radeon VII, mais est 2 fois plus puissante avec ProRender que la RX 580.
Elle consomme entre 350 et 400W. 
Dans certains cas très lourds, on lance 2 ou 3 ordis le soir sur des très gros rendus pour 3 séquences par exemple et on récupère le boulot le lendemain .

Le PixlasMod charge trop la PU du Mac qui a des années de fonctionnement et je pense préférable de rajouter une alimentation afin  de soulager la grand-mère pour une grosse GPU.

Je sais que certains ont réussi à interfacer le MP5.1 en TB3 avec des cartes (et des kexts) spéciales, mais je ne sais pas si on peut lui adjoindre une eGPU  . Là, on est plus dans l'exercice de style et je n'irais pas dans cette voie.

Amitiés


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (29 Mars 2020)

Salut,
Concernent les slots PCIExpress, la problème persiste toujours....
Si on met un GPU sur le slot2 et un sur slot4 et la carte NVME e sur le slot 1 mais sa carte USB-C on la met où?
A la limite pour la ventilation : GPU 1 Slot 1 ; Carte USB-C slot 2 (elle est petite donc ne gêne pas la ventilation); carte NVME slot 3 ; GPU 2 slot 4.
A la limite dommage pour le débit vu que la carte NVME sera en X4 et pas en X16 mais c'est la seul solution qui gène pas la ventilation, sinon il faut inverser l'emplacement de la carte USB-C et celui de la carte NVME.

Concernant les GPU, je suis pas super calé la dedans mais les nouvelles carte AMD (5600XT par exemple) ont l'air prometteuse, peut être regarder du coté des haut de gamme si c'est intéressant niveau cout/puissance/consommation.
Après, on est pas obligé de prendre LA carte la plus puissante, à la limite la Nvidia 2080Ti/SUPER si elle est supporté par Mac OSX.
La VEGA 64 me parais pas trop mal, sinon dual RX580.

Et oui, l'ajout d'une alimentation me parait indispensable.

L'e-GPU j'y crois pas trop, le débit via les ports PCIExpress sera très limite pour le thunderbolt 3 avec un e-Gpu. Moi non plus j'irai pas la dedans. sinon j'ai vu qu il y a des boitiers ou on peut mettre 4Carte graphique en PCIE mais ça prend tous les Slots PCLExpress


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (29 Mars 2020)

j'ai trouvé cette carte graphique là sinon, je sais pas ce que ça vaut par contre:
Radeon Pro WX 7100 8GB 256-bit GDDR5 Workstation Video Card
Sinon il y a la WX-9100


----------



## Lil Montréal (30 Mars 2020)

Bon Matin à Toutes et à Tous  ,

C'est très sympathique de regarder des GPU, mais ce n'est pas simple :

Il faut que les BenchTests (Exemple : Blender Benchmark Launcher) avec AMD Pro Render soient bons. 
Beaucoup de tests (Ex : GeekBench 4) ne donnent pas les résultats avec Metal 2, il faut utiliser GeekBench 5, mais les éléments de comparaisons sont moins documentées. 
Cinebench donne également des résultats intéressants, etc ...

En fait c'est tout un ensemble entre la(les) GPU(s), la(les) CPU(s), la RAM, la mémoire cache et pour certains la vitesse d'échange des éléments de stockages (vitesse des SSD). Par exemple, pour un très gros rendu,  un HDD est inutilisable avec Blender 2.8.1.

AMD a fait un outil intéressant qui permet de comparer les caractéristiques des GPU.
La RADEON RX 5600 XT est légèrement supérieure à la RX 580 dans certains domaines et inférieure dans d'autres BenchTests.
La RX 5700 XT est plus intéressante, pas chère, mais inférieure à la RX 580 dans plusieurs tests en application réelle.
Les Nvidia ne sont plus supportées par Mac OS depuis Mojave (aucun driver disponible).
La RADEON Pro WX 7100 est une carte ancienne (2016) de la même architecture que la RX 580 (14 nm, 36 Unités de calcul, etc ) mais avec des performances inférieures, 5,73TFLOPs pour la WX7100 et 6,2 TFLOPs pour la RX 580.

Il faut également que les pilotes soient disponibles pour Mojave.

La VEGA 64 est, une très bonne carte, mais la VEGA VII est pour l'heure la meilleure carte AMD. 
VII ne veut pas dire 7 (même si elle est gravée en 7 nm), mais Version 2 comme celles installées dans le MP 7.1
L'arrêt de fabrication de la VEGA VII quelques mois après sa sortie, début 2019, est incompréhensible.
J'en avais trouvé une chez Amazon, mais elle avait déjà été montée (traces de tournevis ...)  et ne fonctionnait pas 

Amitiés


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (30 Mars 2020)

Tu sais, il faut pas chercher la logique quand il n'y en a pas


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (31 Mars 2020)

Tiens j'ai trouvé ça: https://www.materiel.net/produit/20...campaign=Composant_PC&utm_term=AR201901280019
Ou encore: https://www.darty.com/nav/achat/inf...&ectrans=1&dartycid=aff_268983_generique_awin
Mais plus cher....
sinon celle ci: https://www.materiel.net/produit/201904080014.html
Que des RADEON VII


----------



## Lil Montréal (1 Avril 2020)

Bon Matin  ,

Merci beaucoup d'avoir cherché, mais comme tu peux le voir, ils donnent un délai de livraison de 15 jours (délais de commande à AMD), mais en fait AMD ne livre plus de VEGA VII. 

Sur le site de AMD, il n'y a plus que Amazon, Cdiscount, LDLC et Materiel.net qui distribuent cette GPU. 
Materiel.net n'en a plus et n'en a peut-être jamais eu.
Cdiscount n'en a plus.
LDLC donne 15 jours mais ne peut pas être livré par AMD pour cette GPU.
Et indisponible chez Amazon. J'ai acheté la dernière et elle était en panne   .

AMD n'indique rien sur son site, alors que cette carte n'est plus fabriquée  .

Je crois que je vais rester avec les VEGA 64. 
J'en ai recommandé encore une, mais 3 semaines de délais indiquées par Amazon   .
J'espère que cela ne fera pas comme avec les VEGA VII.

Amitiés


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (1 Avril 2020)

Salut,
D'accord, je comprend maintenant, je trouvai ça bizarre aussi de trouver des Radeon VII aussi facilement, les vendeurs laisse leurs annonce alors qu'il savant que le produit n'existe plus à l'état neuf, c'est vraiment pas logique.



Lil Montréal a dit:


> Je crois que je vais rester avec les VEGA 64.
> J'en ai recommandé encore une, mais 3 semaines de délais indiquées par Amazon   .
> J'espère que cela ne fera pas comme avec les VEGA VII.


Je pense que les VEGA 64, ça passe quand même, à la limite met en 2 Vega 64. A la limite c'est ce qu'il peut faire, une double VEGA 64, je pense que ça ira niveau puissance graphique, quand à la consommation électrique, je ne dirai rien.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (29 Avril 2020)

Salut,
Cette fois-ci, c'est moi qui demande conseil auprès des spécialistes: Je souhaite installer du SATA III sur mon Mac Pro 5,1 pour mon SSD SATA. Je n'est pas un budget énorme mais j'ai trouvé ceci: https://www.icydock.fr/goods.php?id=323 à 80€

J'ai vu que c'est compatible avec les Mac Pro 2010, donc à ce niveau là c'est bon, mais moi ce qui m'intéresse aussi c'est que je puisse démarrer dessus et profiter du SATA III sur mon SSD. Et à ce sujet j'ai rien trouvé donc je pose la question, je voudrai pas acheter un truc 80€ qui fait pas ce que je veux.

Si quelqu'un à des propositions sur un autre produit (>80€ de préférence) je suis ouvert aux propositions tant que c'est bootable. Le branchement à chaud, c'est pratique, mais là, je m'en fiche un peu lorsque c'est pour booter dessus, c'est un plus pas forcement nécessaire.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Lil Montréal (30 Avril 2020)

Bon Matin Ironhide49  ,

Peux-tu m'expliquer l'intérêt d'un SATA 3 sur une carte PCIe ?
Il sera toujours 3 fois plus lent qu'un NVMe sur une carte PCIe et 5 à 6 fois plus lent qu'une carte switch en PCIe avec, ne serait-ce que, 2 ou même un seul NVMe. Tu ne dépasseras pas 500 Mo/s avec un SATA3 sur une carte PCIe.

Il sera de toute façon reconnu comme un disque externe au même titre qu'un NVMe.
Le boot sera le même pour un SATA3 que pour un NVMe.
Il n'y a que sur les rack SATA2 que le SSD sera reconnu en interne et donc reconnaissance plus rapide à la mise sous tension, mais les vitesses de R/W vont dégringoler à 250 Mo/s.

Amitiés


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (30 Avril 2020)

Salut Lil Montréal  ,

Merci pour ta réponse.
L'intérêt du SATA III sur une carte PCIExpress, c'est d'avoir du 6Gb/s à la place de 3Gb/s présent à la base dans le Mac Pro.
Je ne cherche pas non plus à atteindre 3Go/s en écriture ou en lecture, mais juste d'avoir un peu plus de rapidité.

J'ai un MBP 2011 (en SATA III) avec un SSD WD Blue (en SATA) de 500Go, et sur mon mac pro c'est un SSD WD Blue 250Go en SATA II (à cause du Mac Pro), le MBP (même avec un processeur bien moins puissant) est parfois plus rapide dans certaines taches (ex : clique droit>ouvrir avec/ dans le Finder)
L'idée, c'est que je récupère mon SSD actuel qui peut fonctionner en SATA III, et du coup mettre du SATA III dedans pour avoir plus de rapidité à pas trop cher.
J'ai pas envie de racheter un SSD de 250Go en NVMe, ça va piquer un peu niveau tarif, alors que j'ai pas besoin de l'ensemble des perfs du NVMe. 

Je n'est pas tout compris sur les disques NVMe, il apparaissent en externe dessus ? Pourtant c'est toujours possible de bootter sur des périphériques externe (disque dur USB avec Mac OS X par exemple). Donc si je met du SATA III en interne, il est reconnu ou pas, au démarrage?
L'idée, c'est de ne plus utiliser les racks (ou emplacement de lecteur DVD) pour booter, ça je les réserve pour les HDD qui n'ont pas besoin de SATA III.


----------



## Lil Montréal (30 Avril 2020)

Hello  ,

Lors du démarrage, le système explore d'abord les 4 racks SATA les uns après les autres à la recherche d'un OS de démarrage.
Puis il cherche ailleurs, à l'extérieur, FireWire, USB, Contrôleur NVMe, SATA express, etc ...
C'est pour cela que le temps de démarrage est plus long car il cherche sur tous les ports et les externes en dernier. 
C'est pour cela également que l'icône de ces volumes est jaune car externe.
Aucun problème de démarrage, juste plus long.
La même chose d'ailleurs si tu as beaucoup de RAM, car il les vérifie toutes.
128 Go de RAM et un volume en PCIe et tu peux poiroter pendant une minute avant le démarrage.

Amitiés


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (30 Avril 2020)

Etant donné que je ne redémarre pas tous les 4 matins, pas de soucis, j'ai été longtemps avec un HDD sur mes mac, c'est pas dramatique si il prend 2 min de plus à démarrer. 
Et donc, tu dis que c'est reconnu au démarrage sans soucis?


----------



## Lil Montréal (30 Avril 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Et donc, tu dis que c'est reconnu au démarrage sans soucis?


Sans soucis, je dis juste que c'est dommage de mettre un SATA en PCIe alors que tu pourrais mettre un NVMe.
Tu ne verras guère de différence si tu le mets en SATA 2 sur un des 4 racks 

Amitiés


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (30 Avril 2020)

Si je vois une différence par rapport à mon MBP 2011 en SATA 3, j'en verrai forcement une. 
J'ai pas trop les moyens en ce moment de racheter un équipement de SSD en NVMe, mais je suis d'accord que c'est mieux. 
Je vais donc voir pour acheter ça bientôt. 

Merci beaucoup à toi en tout cas.


----------

